# Tater’s gains and losses



## The Tater

I’ve been needing to start a training log to better track progress. I’ve made some good lean gains so far. Started out at 230lbs at 5’10 with spaghetti arms and a bulging midsection. I’m still a disgusting 41 year old fat body and type 2 diabetic but I’m thinning down. I typically train PPL 2X week and do cardio and abs only on the off day. Tomorrow is my off day so I’m going to do some cardio and abs. I typically spend an hour with warmups and work sets. I don’t rest much between because I try to squeeze a lot of work in a short window. I usually workout at 4:30am but sometimes do an afternoon cardio session too.

Below is my typical supplementation:

preworkout is currently Lit from Beyond Raw
5g creatine monohydrate
multivitamin
2000mg gnc fish oil
BCAA post workout


Below was today’s Push workout:

incline dumbbell press 3X10 @ 50lbs and 1 set to failure at 8 reps
ez bar skull crushers and close grip press 4X10 each superset
hammer curls 4X10 @ 35lbs
machine chest press 4X10 @ 115lbs
cable crossovers 4 sets but I can’t remember the weight.
tricep pull downs and overhead cable extensions 3X10-12 @ 50lbs to failure on last set
ab machine 130lbs crunches to failure 3 sets
10 minutes on treadmill HIIT

I track calories and macros on an app called Lose It! and that works well for me. 2100 calories is my goal with protein being 180 grams of it and good fats with lower carbs. Diet is 90% of my problem and I’m fixing it.


I am not a badass like some of you other guys and gals but I’m not scared of work and this is my new obsession. I workout at a planet fatness so free weights are scarce. I will graduate to a real gym soon. I feel like I’m the only guy sweating in the place.


----------



## Jin

Good stuff spud. 

Why curls on push day?


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> Good stuff spud.
> 
> Why curls on push day?



personally do back & tri's / chest & bi's routine as well

the theory is in my case that the pushes already are hitting the tri 

then hitting the bicep will swell the whole arm 

& vice versa on back day 

rather than walking around with only half of the arm swole


----------



## jennerrator

John Ziegler said:


> personally do back & tri's / chest & bi's routine as well



I did also back in the day


----------



## John Ziegler

which brings me to something ive heard from several gals

arms on dudes to chicks 

are like butts on chicks to dudes

a nice ass goes a long way imo even on a not so great looking gal

if that makes any sense


----------



## Jin

John Ziegler said:


> which brings me to something ive heard from several gals
> 
> arms on dudes to chicks
> 
> are like butts on chicks to dudes
> 
> a nice ass goes a long way imo even on a not so great looking gal
> 
> if that makes any sense



What if I have a great butt and so-so arms? 

Go for ghaze?


----------



## DeltaWave

Jin said:


> What if I have a great butt and so-so arms?
> 
> Go for ghaze?



According to some very reputable sources, girls also love guys with good butts.


----------



## dk8594

You'll be a bad ass soon enough.  Looking forward to watching your journey.  Whether you post them or not, take some before pictures.  You'll be amazed when you look back at them in a year.


----------



## motown1002

dk makes a great point.  You see yourself every day and sometimes you may get discouraged by your seemingly lack of progress.  If you have pics to refer to you will notice a big difference.  I take pics every week and log them away on my pc.  I cant believe how much I have changed in the past 12 months, and I am not a noob.  

Keep it up brother!  You will be there before you know it!


----------



## snake

Give it hell Tater!


----------



## The Tater

Thanks all! Every day is arm day...except leg day...right? Seriously though, I've been working on strengthening my ecrb as often as possible because I tweak the ol tennis elbow every now and then on single joint exercises. Hammer curls and reverse grip curls seem to stretch it out for me.

I did the picture thing too. I take a weekly pic and just file it away for a later date.


----------



## Gadawg

Make sure youre super pasty white in the first pic and then all tanned and oily in the final one. That's how they sell the creatine.


----------



## The Tater

Creatine - milk of the Gods. I know it's good for retaining water intramuscularly but I'm still not sure what other benefits I get from it. Supposedly you recover quicker too. 

I forgot to mention that I am on TRT replacement (150mg/week) and after three weeks of that, I do feel a general sense of well being and less like a bish...



Gadawg said:


> Make sure youre super pasty white in the first pic and then all tanned and oily in the final one. That's how they sell the creatine.


----------



## Gadawg

The Tater said:


> Creatine - milk of the Gods. I know it's good for retaining water intramuscularly but I'm still not sure what other benefits I get from it. Supposedly you recover quicker too.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I am on TRT replacement (150mg/week) and after three weeks of that, I do feel a general sense of well being and less like a bish...




Glad they got you straightened out. You wont feel the full benefits for a little while but it's a nice ride.  

Oh and my opinion is that supplementing with creatine does nothing but take your money


----------



## DF

Nice intro! Welcome to the UG!  It sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## jennerrator

Gadawg said:


> Oh and my opinion is that supplementing with creatine does nothing but take your money



lol.....I remember taking all kinds of stuff years ago ...thank god I got over spending that cash!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler

The Tater said:


> Thanks all! Every day is arm day...except leg day....right?



fukk legs fukk back fukk cardio & fukk bitches 

chest & arms just chest & arms 

all day long baby <---- say it like brad castleberry


----------



## The Tater

Day 1 back in November 2018 - As you can see, a brotha needs to work off some table muscle...




Pic from this week. Still a fatty but the weight is moving around.



Shoulders and front delts are really starting to take shape. Newbie gains.


----------



## jennerrator

Just stay positive and work hard, you’ll get there!


----------



## Straight30weight

Nice work tater. You’ll be jacked and tan in no time


----------



## bigdog

keep working bro! I had a long road when I started and im well on my way! you got this!


----------



## John Ziegler

The Tater said:


> View attachment 7359
> 
> Shoulders and front delts are really starting to take shape. Newbie gains.



those traps are rearin up too High 5


----------



## simplesteve

Make it part of your life style. Get ocd about this shit, good job man looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## The Tater

Leg Day today. Lying leg curls, leg extensions and seated calf raises 3 times in a circuit as a warm-up. Leg presses, squats, lunges in the smith machine and standing calf raises in the smith machine. finished up with abs.


----------



## The Tater

simplesteve55021 said:


> Make it part of your life style. Get ocd about this shit, good job man looking forward to seeing the results



Thanks. BTW - I like Seth Feroce's leg workout. I did my shortened version of it today.


----------



## simplesteve

The Tater said:


> Thanks. BTW - I like Seth Feroce's leg workout. I did my shortened version of it today.



Hell Yeah, I just watched it the other day, I think he went for like 2 hours or some shit... Insane.... Dude is ripped and exactly what I wanna look like except I don't wanna be short... I think He's only like 5'6"


----------



## The Tater

Pull day today:
dumbbell rows, chest supported dumbbell flys, lat pull downs wide grip, cable rows wide and intermediate grip, bicep curls and tricep extensions (every day is arm day), lateral dumbbell raises, crunches in the ab machine, 10 minutes HIIT cardio. Took some bronkaid with coffee and that was a pretty good preworkout. Ate some toast preworkout as well.


----------



## Gadawg

If I could offer some advice, it'd be this.  MORE CARDIO!

Id probably say this to everyone on here but it's true.  Super important for all metabolic functions, heart health, mental well being, etc.  Youve got good balanced hormone levels now. Make the most of em Tater!


----------



## The Tater

Gadawg said:


> If I could offer some advice, it'd be this.  MORE CARDIO!
> 
> Id probably say this to everyone on here but it's true.  Super important for all metabolic functions, heart health, mental well being, etc.  Youve got good balanced hormone levels now. Make the most of em Tater!



That's good advice. Tomorrow is cardio day so I'll be doing 45 minutes to an hour. I will say that I don't rest much between sets and exercises. I am steadilly moving around and rarely rest longer than 60 seconds. I'm still recovering from the half marathon I ran on 2/2 at Tybee Island. I hate running....


----------



## jennerrator

Gadawg said:


> If I could offer some advice, it'd be this.  MORE CARDIO!
> 
> Id probably say this to everyone on here but it's true.  Super important for all metabolic functions, heart health, mental well being, etc.  Youve got good balanced hormone levels now. Make the most of em Tater!



You and I are the only ones that LOVE cardio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol


----------



## Gadawg

jennerrator said:


> You and I are the only ones that LOVE cardio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol



You're more man than these 300 lb freaks.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio day today. 1 hour on the treadmill


----------



## The Tater

Push day:

incline dumbbell benchpress 4x10 55lbs
dumbbell curls 4x10 35lbs
skullcrusher ez bar and close grip press superset 4x10 60lbs
cable crossovers 4x10 25lbs
tricep cable pulldowns 4x10 50lbs
cable curls 4x10 50lbs
ab machine 5 sets to failure 130lbs
cardio 15 minutes on the stationary with the resistance cranked up!


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> You're more man than these 300 lb freaks.


Interesting compliment lol

And yes, cardio for the win. I remember Bundy saying to put as much effort into your cardio as you do your lifting, I’ve found it to be completely true.


----------



## bigdog

I do 1 hour every evening, 5 days a week and 2 30 min sessions over the weekend. how else you think im able to maintain this physique?:32 (18):


----------



## Gadawg

BigDog for the Win!!!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Squats, lunges, curls, extensions, leg press, calf raises, abs and 1 cock push-up.


cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Seeker

Kill it! Don't let up


----------



## jennerrator

The Tater said:


> Leg day today. Squats, lunges, curls, extensions, leg press, calf raises, abs and 1 cock push-up.
> 
> 
> cardio tomorrow.



ok, need a video of cock push up!!


----------



## November Ajax

jennerrator said:


> ok, need a video of cock push up!!


Tried to google it but safe search is on. No results.


----------



## Gadawg

Ill accept a video of a cock situp, a cock pullup, or a cock burpee also.


----------



## The Tater

You only need one.


----------



## Jin

jennerrator said:


> ok, need a video of cock push up!!


The older Jenn gets the kinkier she becomes. Her inbox is now full of cock push up videos.


----------



## Chillinlow

You can do a lot at planet fitness don’t let that fact distract you, I went there for the last year and there was some actully a lot of big guys there. I’ll five you mad props for the 3 sets of 130 ab workout.


----------



## Viduus

All I ask is that you give up the planet fitness and find an independently owned gym. Preferably one thats been in your area a decade or two.

Awesome work with your training. As others have said, make sure you make it a lifestyle!


----------



## The Tater

Cardio day. Ran/walked for 45 minutes. My knee bothers me after leg day. I actually felt it after I ran the half marathon a couple of weeks ago. The tendon or ligament behind my knee cap gets pretty aggravated. I think I will start wrapping them and do more bike cardio for a while. Other than that, I feel pretty good.


----------



## Gadawg

The Tater said:


> Cardio day. Ran/walked for 45 minutes. My knee bothers me after leg day. I actually felt it after I ran the half marathon a couple of weeks ago. The tendon or ligament behind my knee cap gets pretty aggravated. I think I will start wrapping them and do more bike cardio for a while. Other than that, I feel pretty good.



My knees dont love running anymore either.  I like a fast walk on the steepest treadmill setting.  You can go real high intensity with that without pounding anything. 

Good work Tater!


----------



## The Tater

Gadawg said:


> My knees dont love running anymore either.  I like a fast walk on the steepest treadmill setting.  You can go real high intensity with that without pounding anything.
> 
> Good work Tater!



Thanks. Yeah jacking the treadmill up gives me a good stretch too.


----------



## The Tater

Push day today. Incline dumbbell bench press, cable crossovers, skullcrushers/narrow grip bench, hammer curls, tricep pull downs, pushups, crunches, 15 minutes HIIT cardio

Iced my knee yesterday after cardio and it felt great this morning. After some more research, it appears to be my patellar tendon that seems to be the weak spot. I'm going to wrap my knees on leg day and see how that goes. Those split squats and lunges really aggravate it.


----------



## DF

The Tater said:


> Push day today. Incline dumbbell bench press, cable crossovers, skullcrushers/narrow grip bench, hammer curls, tricep pull downs, pushups, crunches, 15 minutes HIIT cardio
> 
> Iced my knee yesterday after cardio and it felt great this morning. It's my patellar tendon that seems to be the weak spot. I'm going to wrap my knees on leg day and see how that goes. Those split squats and lunges really aggravate it.



You may want to check into some knee sleeves instead of wraps.


----------



## The Tater

DF said:


> You may want to check into some knee sleeves instead of wraps.



Hi DF. Yeah I was going to look into some of those rubber sleeves. Do you have some you recommend?


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> Hi DF. Yeah I was going to look into some of those rubber sleeves. Do you have some you recommend?


I tend to lean towards mark bells products for sleeves, wraps, etc. I’ve never had an issue.


----------



## zmartin32

Straight30weight said:


> I tend to lean towards mark bells products for sleeves, wraps, etc. I’ve never had an issue.



Same here. I actually still have the first generation of knee sleeves he put out and they're still holding strong for me.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio this evening and Pull day tomorrow.


----------



## The Tater

Pull day: dumbbell rows, curls, seated cable rows, pull ups, barbell rows, lat pull downs, tricep extensions cuz everyday is arm day. Finished with abs and 15 minutes cardio


----------



## Jin

Get it spud.


----------



## The Tater

If I can get my diet right, I’ll be looking pretty decent here soon. I need to find me some sort of meal planning or something to get this shit right.


----------



## Straight30weight

Have you done a TDEE calculator? That’ll tell you your calorie requirements. Cut about 500 or so off of that and that’ll put you in a deficit. I don’t know what you weigh but eat about that much in protein, the same in carbs, the rest fat. Kick your cardio up to 30 mins or more and give it real effort. Pre-plan your meals, I cook all my chicken for the week at once. I prepare the next days meals the night before and I track my calories/macros on MyFitnessPal.


----------



## Gadawg

How long you been on trt now Tater? Noticing changes?


----------



## simplesteve

The MyFitnessPal App has made shit super****ing simple to calculate everything. all the calories/fat/protein carbs sugars what have you. Also tra ks the exercise if you want to throughout the day helps with keeping your log.


----------



## The Tater

I have been using an app called LoseIt to track my food. I'm 5'-10 and 230lbs. I'm a type 2 diabetic but I am trying to work myself off of the oral meds I take - I do not take insulin. My TDEE is 2645 cals so I'm trying to run a 2150 cal diet. I'm currently around 30% protein, 35% carbs and 35% fats. I suspect that my fat and carbs are too close, like you don't want to have both heavy in a day. I have been reading about carb cycling and I think I will try that approach as well. 

Honestly I need to quit being a bish about it and devote more detail to getting my macros right. Pre-preparing meals more often like S30 recommended and setting myself up for success in this area is the way to go. I may switch up apps, I had already paid for premium on this other app and it's pretty cool as far as entering food and food database with info. I appreciate the feedback. This shit is a lot of work but I know it will be worth it. I am already seeing a lot of improvement as far as my body recomping. Pants fit loser and chest on shirts are tighter.


----------



## The Tater

Gadawg said:


> How long you been on trt now Tater? Noticing changes?



Hey Dawg, I feel mentally and emotionally a lot more stable these days. It is a strange thing because it didn't happen overnight but I'm noticing more clarity and focus during the day. I feel better but it's not really a super-noticeable thing. I was thinking maybe just knowing that I was getting some help in that area created a placebo type effect. I am happy with everything so far and I am on week 5. They did a blood draw this morning and I will know where I am at on Friday.


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> I have been using an app called LoseIt to track my food. I'm 5'-10 and 230lbs. I'm a type 2 diabetic but I am trying to work myself off of the oral meds I take - I do not take insulin. My TDEE is 2645 cals so I'm trying to run a 2150 cal diet. I'm currently around 30% protein, 35% carbs and 35% fats. I suspect that my fat and carbs are too close, like you don't want to have both heavy in a day. I have been reading about carb cycling and I think I will try that approach as well.
> 
> Honestly I need to quit being a bish about it and devote more detail to getting my macros right. Pre-preparing meals more often like S30 recommended and setting myself up for success in this area is the way to go. I may switch up apps, I had already paid for premium on this other app and it's pretty cool as far as entering food and food database with info. I appreciate the feedback. This shit is a lot of work but I know it will be worth it. I am already seeing a lot of improvement as far as my body recomping. Pants fit loser and chest on shirts are tighter.


The app you use is not important, tracking the cals/macros is. Sounds like you’re doing fine already, you’re right, it’s a lot of work. I struggle with it every day, making the right choices vs the choices I want to make. Eventually it’ll just be the norm, it’ll become automatic. At least, that’s what they tell me lol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Once you view food as a tool vs. a treat things will become easier.  Try to think of it in this context.


----------



## The Tater

HollyWoodCole said:


> Once you view food as a tool vs. a treat things will become easier.  Try to think of it in this context.



Man, that's good advice. I have an unhealthy relationship with food in that I over-eat often. I crave carbs all of the time and I just need to quit being a bish and make better choices. I'm responsible for the results so I need to get my head in the game on the diet part of this equation.


----------



## Gadawg

The Tater said:


> Hey Dawg, I feel mentally and emotionally a lot more stable these days. It is a strange thing because it didn't happen overnight but I'm noticing more clarity and focus during the day. I feel better but it's not really a super-noticeable thing. I was thinking maybe just knowing that I was getting some help in that area created a placebo type effect. I am happy with everything so far and I am on week 5. They did a blood draw this morning and I will know where I am at on Friday.




It's not an overnight thing.  One day you just look back and realize you havent been feeling as anxious, depressed, demotivated, or whatever it is.  Some of it takes months and months to really become apparent.


----------



## The Tater

Gadawg said:


> It's not an overnight thing.  One day you just look back and realize you havent been feeling as anxious, depressed, demotivated, or whatever it is.  Some of it takes months and months to really become apparent.



Yeah that's what I've been hearing from others. I was thinking it was like a light switched on or something since it is a direct injection of hormones into your body but it seems to be like a fog lifted so far. I appreciate you asking and the response.


----------



## zmartin32

HollyWoodCole said:


> Once you view food as a tool vs. a treat things will become easier.  Try to think of it in this context.



I was going to say the exact same thing.

Also for me, I found the longer I go between those cheat meals the more enjoyable they are to have since its so infrequent.


----------



## The Tater

I haven't worked out in almost a week and it's killing me. I had all of my teeth removed on Thursday and got implants and it has been pure hell. Most painful thing I've ever experienced and I've been shot before. Looking to start out tomorrow with some chest action to get back into the swing of things. Cardio tonight.


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> I haven't worked out in almost a week and it's killing me. I had all of my teeth removed on Thursday and got implants and it has been pure hell. Most painful thing I've ever experienced and I've been shot before. Looking to start out tomorrow with some chest action to get back into the swing of things. Cardio tonight.


Wow that must have been costly!


----------



## The Tater

Straight30weight said:


> Wow that must have been costly!



You don't want to know man. My pocketbook is quite a bit lighter but at least I don't have nagging tooth pain all the fookin time.


----------



## The Tater

Chest/tris day today: incline dumbbell bench press, flat bench, tricep extensions, chest press machine, skull crushers, cable flys upper and lower, crunches, 30 minutes cardio.


----------



## The Tater

Back, bis and some shoulder work today.


----------



## St0ked

Just read through your whole journal. Subbed. Keep up the good work dude.


----------



## The Tater

Chest and tricep 5x5 routine today with abs at the end. Knee is bothering me so I’m taking tomorrow off.

incline dumbbell bench press 
flat barbell bench press
skullcrusher
cable flys
tricep pull downs
crunches to failure


----------



## The Tater

Did back and bi’s today. I’m gimping around on a bum knee so I’m going to give it until Friday or Saturday before I hit legs. Feeling good


----------



## The Tater

Chest tris and some shoulder work today. Was not feeling it.


----------



## DeltaWave

Can't be a great day everyday unfortunately.

Keep at it man. Let us know how your diet's going too.


----------



## The Tater

DeltaWave said:


> Can't be a great day everyday unfortunately.
> 
> Keep at it man. Let us know how your diet's going too.



ive been preparing most of my meals and running a deficit at around 1800 calories. Some days less. Since I got new teeth installed, (literally all of them ripped out and replaced in a day) I’ve been slow to get back to eating normal. Mainly soft foods like scrambled eggs, fish, Greek yogurt, avocados, steamed vegetables, soups and protein shakes in a pinch. Still fluctuating between 220 and 230. Currently 226 this morning. Tomorrow is cardio, abs and calves.


----------



## Jin

You go under General for the procedure? Sounds awful. How many diamonds did you get in your grill?

Oh, congratulations! It must feel great to have new confidence in your smile. Soon you’ll have a new body to go with those implants. 

Cheers.


----------



## DeltaWave

The Tater said:


> ive been preparing most of my meals and running a deficit at around 1800 calories. Some days less. Since I got new teeth installed, (literally all of them ripped out and replaced in a day) I’ve been slow to get back to eating normal. Mainly soft foods like scrambled eggs, fish, Greek yogurt, avocados, steamed vegetables, soups and protein shakes in a pinch. Still fluctuating between 220 and 230. Currently 226 this morning. Tomorrow is cardio, abs and calves.



Holy shit. That must of been an experience. I remember slamming face first on my bike into some concrete when I was like 13 and had to get both my two front teeth capped. Amazing how quickly those sorts of things can be fixed.

Idk about you, but I get sick of protein shakes pretty quickly. Like to blend it with some weet-bix, yogurt and frozen fruit. 

Good on ya know. Keep that intensity up.


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> You go under General for the procedure? Sounds awful. How many diamonds did you get in your grill?
> 
> Oh, congratulations! It must feel great to have new confidence in your smile. Soon you’ll have a new body to go with those implants.
> 
> Cheers.


 Yes they put me under. There’s is no way in hell I could have done that awake. I’m already feeling better.


----------



## The Tater

DeltaWave said:


> Holy shit. That must of been an experience. I remember slamming face first on my bike into some concrete when I was like 13 and had to get both my two front teeth capped. Amazing how quickly those sorts of things can be fixed.
> 
> Idk about you, but I get sick of protein shakes pretty quickly. Like to blend it with some weet-bix, yogurt and frozen fruit.
> 
> Good on ya know. Keep that intensity up.



Thanks delta. You get out what you put into it. That goes with pretty much everything in life.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Felt good squatting. Did lighter weight until my knee is feeling right again. Bought some mark bell slingshot knee sleeves and they really felt good. Felt stable. Cheers


----------



## The Tater

Shoulders abs and arms today. I haven’t done a shoulder specific workout in a while as they get lots of volume on push day. Cardio and abs tomorrow.

currently 225lbs this morning. Feeling good


----------



## The Tater

Decided to work chest this morning. A lot of dumbbell presses, cable crossovers, and dumbbell flys. Incorporated some dumbbell pullovers and got a good stretch on the chest. It’s an awkward exercise and I’m still working on dropping my hips when extending and bringing them back up when pulling the dumbbell back over. This is my first rodeo with that exercise but it will be staple moving forward.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio abs and calves today. Knee is still a little tender


----------



## The Tater

Back day done. Single arm cable rows, lat pull downs wide grip, shoulder width and underhand grip. Dumbbell rows, overhead tricep extensions for the hell of it, dumbbell shrugs, crunches and 20 minutes cardio.


----------



## DF

Get after it Tater!~


----------



## The Tater

Push day - incline dumbbell bench press, cable crossover, dumbbell shoulder press, tricep extensions and pull downs, drag curls and preacher curls (cuz every day is arm day), narrow grip flat bench, chest press machine, dumbbell flys and 100 weighted crunches.


----------



## The Tater

Killed legs, dead today. 

Started with 5 sets alternating leg curls and extensions, 5 sets of barbell calf raises, 5 sets leg press alternating feet low and feet high, split squats, 150 weighted crunches, 20 minutes uphill on the treadmill and then foam rolled the shit out of everything. Ice on my knee right now as a precaution but I didn’t feel anything weird this time. I need to get my legs popping.

current weight is 223lbs


----------



## The Tater

Did a full body workout today just for the hell of it. Preacher curls, skull crushers, calf raises, incline dumbbell press, seated cable row, lateral raises, crunches and 30 minutes cardio.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio and abs today. 1 hour.

I don't know why but it's always the second day after leg day that is the worst as far as soreness goes.


----------



## simplesteve

The Tater said:


> Cardio and abs today. 1 hour.
> 
> I don't know why but it's always the second day after leg day that is the worst as far as soreness goes.



I don't know about worse, I think that pain feels great. Walking around all stiff legged like I'm big shit makes me feel like my legs are gods.


----------



## CJ

Hamstrings are the worst!


----------



## The Tater

Push day, incline and decline bench, dumbbell pullovers, cable crossovers, triceps, weighted crunches, 20 minutes cardio

223lbs today


----------



## The Tater

30 minutes HIIT cardio last night and 1 hour steady cardio this morning.

220lbs this morning


----------



## The Tater

I've adjusted my diet over the past week pretty significantly and it is starting to show. I want to drop down to 200lbs and then make an evaluation on my next goal.

Current total daily cal goal is 1702 calories. 175G Protein, 165G Carb, 38G Fat


----------



## The Tater

*Leg day*

Leg day today. Felt good after taking a couple of days off. I’m aiming for quality lifting sessions and cardio in between.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps today with 1 hour of cardio. I’m dead now. 

Weight holding steady at 220lbs although I did have a couple of beers yesterday. I’ve been laying off the booze lately. Rock on


----------



## The Tater

Leg day again today. Did more stretching and mobility stuff than lifts really. I did split squats, calf raises, curls and extensions for lifts. Finished with 30 minutes on the bike 

222lbs this morning


----------



## The Tater

Push workout and cardio today. Traveling for work the next couple of days so I’ll be back at it on Friday.

220lbs this morning


----------



## Jin

From SPUD to STUD:32 (19)::32 (19):


----------



## simplesteve

Good job man, that was your goal right?


----------



## simplesteve

Good job man, that was your goal right?


----------



## The Tater

simplesteve55021 said:


> Good job man, that was your goal right?



my goal is 200lbs and lower body fat. I’ve got 20lbs to go but the muscle is coming on good. TRT has totally made me better and gave me my life back. I’m motivated like never before.


----------



## The Tater

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Tater

Spent the past three days in the mountains with my kids and wife. No internet, no tv, no distractions, no work just some trout fishing, smores, saw a mama black bear and two cubs, and a herd of elk. We did have a hot tub at our cabin so that was nice. I drank half a bottle of EH Taylor 4 grain bourbon over those three days. ****ing living life man. I need to do that more often.

On to the daily grind and my workout summary for 4/2/19:

Pull Day:
4 sets each wide grip, shoulder width and reverse grip lat pulldowns supersets with tricep pushdowns and overhead tricep extensions.
4 sets of Single arm cable rows and narrow grip cable rows.
4 sets of dumbbell rows - last set dropset
3 sets of bent over barbell rows
3 sets of preacher curls and drag curls
4 sets of behind the back barbell shrugs to failure
100 weighted crunches and 15 minutes on the cycle pedaling my ass off


----------



## CJ

That's a proper deload right there!


----------



## The Tater

CJ275 said:


> That's a proper deload right there!



Yeah it was a good time. Caught some nice rainbow trout and ate well. I did go HAM on the bourbon but it was worth it.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio day today. 1 hour of sprints and walking on treadmill. 

222lbs this morning 


Physique wise, my shoulders, traps and lats are coming along good.


----------



## The Tater

Rest day today. My knee was giving me some pain. I think I will be doing cardio in my knee sleeve for some additional support.


----------



## The Tater

Today's work - incline dumbbell press (4x8-10), narrow grip bench press (4x8), cable crossovers high, low, middle (4x8-10), tricep extensions and pulldowns were supersets with push ups, 4 sets of arnold presses, 100 weighted crunches, 10 minutes cardio on the bike. 

220lbs this morning and eating on average 1750-1800 cals per day. On back and chest days I try to eat more carbs and less fat as it makes me feel better. Running a deficit still makes me drag ass all of the time though.


----------



## The Tater

Today’s workout: drag curls, wide grip lat pull downs, single arm cable rows, shoulder width lat pull downs, dumbbell rows, dumbbell shrugs, preacher curls, bent over barbell rows, dumbbell lat raises, 100 weighted crunches. Went home and ate a little something and then ran two miles in my neighborhood. I’m toast now. I’m doing cardio abs and calves tomorrow and pushing leg day to Monday. 

218lbs this morning. Ate 1796 calories yesterday and plan to eat 2200 today. I need a boost in energy


----------



## Jin

Drag curls?


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> Drag curls?
> 
> View attachment 7661



I feel fabulous doing them....if that counts.


----------



## The Tater

Ran 4.5 miles in the neighborhood this morning.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Squats, split squats, presses, extensions, curls, calf raises. 

220lbs as of this morning. Here is a chest/shoulder pic. I feel good.


----------



## Jin

Looking good tater. 

Shave that damn mullet on your chest.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Lots of rows, pull downs and pull ups. Finished with crunches and cardio.


----------



## The Tater

Push day today. Bench bonanza. Flat incline decline dumbbells barbell. Cable crossovers


----------



## The Tater

Legs today. Pre-exhaustion with 5 sets of curls, extensions and seated calf raises. Hit the front squats first with 3 sets of 8, back squats I got in 3 sets of 10, leg press I did 6 total sets of 5-8 using heavier weight. Lunges, abs and 5 minutes on the treadmill just to walk it off a bit. 

222lbs this morning. Consuming 2200 calories today with a 40p/40c/20f split.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Lots of rows, pull ups, really felt my muscles activating today. Some days it’s hard. My wife is maki g me do Yoga three times a week with her. It really sucked the first week but I’m getting a lot of good from it. I feel a lot more flexible after just a week. 

220lbs this morning. Consuming 2200 calories again today. Cardio and abs tomorrow.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Decided I will go in reverse order. Cardio tomorrow and legs on Thursday.


----------



## The Tater

I'm still training regularly, I just haven't updated this log in a few days - I did a push day rather than legs last Thursday, Cardio on Friday, took Saturday off and did back yesterday. 

Leg day today and it felt good. I have been eating well so the time in the gym isn't a waste. I used to struggle to finish leg day because I was running out of gas but I'm learning to feed properly and also include some intra-workout nutrition to keep from burning out to early. I am meticulously tracking my set/reps/weight as well so I can keep up with the progress more accurately. The shit is time consuming though and not quite as easy as tracking my calories/food intake.

Currently 222lbs this morning. I'm eating 2500 calories today.


----------



## Jin

Keep at it spud/stud.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio yesterday and chest/shoulders today.


----------



## The Tater

Progress pic. Feeling good about progress


----------



## dk8594

Great progress! Keep it up!


----------



## The Tater

I need to double down on cardio for the next 8 weeks and see where that takes me. I honestly don't feel like cutting my macros any further as I get crazy headaches.


----------



## The Tater

Back day this morning. Cardio this afternoon


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Squats were tough today but I made it through. I was still sore from back day yesterday. I’m taking tomorrow off from lifting. Just a quick cardio session planned and yoga with the ol lady.


----------



## The Tater

Chest, shoulders and triceps today. I split a cord of wood yesterday by myself with a maul and axe. So much for taking a day off. Happy Monday!


----------



## CJ

The Tater said:


> I split a cord of wood yesterday by myself with a maul and axe. So much for taking a day off. Happy Monday!



Getting country boy strong!!!


----------



## The Tater

Back, biceps and some shoulder action today. Felt good. Heavy weight today, a lot of slow negatives. Day off tomorrow


----------



## The Tater

CJ275 said:


> Getting country boy strong!!!



yeah I honestly forgot how much I hate splitting firewood. I remember now!


----------



## The Tater

Chest triceps and abs today. 

221 lbs this morning.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps yesterday, legs this morning and a 5k.


----------



## Long

Your killing it man!


----------



## The Tater

Calf gains


----------



## The Tater

other leg


----------



## The Tater

Chest day in the books. Accessory and cardio day tomorrow


----------



## DF

You're looking less like a Tater!  Great job!


----------



## StonedFish

Your log motivates me, thank you and keep up the good work!

Joo can do iit!


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Steady progress. I added 5lbs to everything and did a couple of extra dropsets.


----------



## Gadawg

Way to go man!  You havent been slacking a bit


----------



## The Tater

Shoulders and incline presses. Some cardio too. Looking forward to legs either tomorrow or Sunday. I’m thinking Sunday


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Shoulders and incline presses. Some cardio too. Looking forward to legs either tomorrow or Sunday. I’m thinking Sunday



Now it’s you, me, seeker and toolsteel who look forward to legs. Welcome to the club. 

Cheers


----------



## The Tater

Cardio and abs today with some dumbbell shrugs at the end just for the hell of it. 221lbs today and still eating around 2500 calories most days, some days 2100-2200


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Killed em dead. Started with extensions and curls. Heavy calf raises, seated. Lots of squats @ 225 & 315. Leg press 4 plates feet high and low. Barbell calf raises. More extensions with pause reps. Cardio on the bike for 15 minutes. 

Feeling good at 220lbs this morning. Plan on consuming 2500-2800 calories today.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio and abs today. Recumbent bike and treadmill


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today. Went backwards and pre-exhausted my triceps and arms. Incline presses and flat bench, dumbbell flys and some cable work. Shoulder presses and front raises. Finished with weighted crunches and a final set of dumbbell presses to failure. I thought my ****ing arms were going to fall off. Good times!


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Chest day today. Went backwards and pre-exhausted my triceps and arms. Incline presses and flat bench, dumbbell flys and some cable work. Shoulder presses and front raises. Finished with weighted crunches and a final set of dumbbell presses to failure. I thought my ****ing arms were going to fall off. Good times!



Have you ran a cycle yet? Just Trt so far?


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Have you ran a cycle yet? Just Trt so far?


He’s skipping the cycle and going straight to slin.....


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> He’s skipping the cycle and going straight to slin.....



Slin is the new first cycle. I’m editing the stickie.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Slin is the new first cycle. I’m editing the stickie.


Good deal. It’s only insulin, what’s the worst that could happen?


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Good deal. It’s only insulin, what’s the worst that could happen?



Nothing. All you need is to carry a sugar packet.


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> Have you ran a cycle yet? Just Trt so far?



No, I'm still 150mg Test Cyp/week and 0.25 Arimidex twice/week on TRT. 

My plan is to run a 500mg Test E cycle for 12 weeks starting on September 8, pinning twice a week. I plan on doing it right and getting the blood work pre and then about 5 weeks in go for another round of blood work. I am going to double my Arimidex dosage and see how that does on the E2 side at first and then adjust when I get the mid cycle bloods back. I'm ready to put in the work!

I need to figure out something for my joint pain though. I don't mind pain as it's part of the process but I'm not currently giving myself enough time to recover and that may be the solution. I'm buying some Glucosamine with chondroitin today and trying that.


----------



## Jin

Sounds like a great plan. You’re doing everything correctly. I’ll be excited to continue to follow your progress in September.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. I did a metric shit ton of pull-ups to start. I didn’t count, I just pulled until I couldn’t any longer, took a short break and pulled more. I did pull downs, cable rows, dB rows, lateral raises, bent over barbell rows, ended with dB shrugs and overhead tricep extensions. Feeling swole AF today!

i changed up my preworkout a month ago and it has helped with my early morning stomach jitters. I take bronkaid, 200mg caffeine pill and 5mg yohimbine hcl. No upset stomach from a preworkout, no feeling of shitting myself from coffee, just a boost of energy.


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> Sounds like a great plan. You’re doing everything correctly. I’ll be excited to continue to follow your progress in September.



i feel like I’ll have a good, strong base to start with now. I wanted to make sure when I take that leap, that my soft tissues are prepared for the stress as well as my mental preparation being on point. I’m ****ing obsessing over my routine these days. Not sure if that is healthy or not.


----------



## The Tater

Gains


----------



## The Tater

Lots of incline and decline bench and dB presses today. Shoulder presses too. Fly’s and lots of pushups to failure to finish it off. Feeling good.


----------



## The Tater

Ran a 5k in 27 minutes for cardio this morning. Leg day tomorrow!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. It was hard to finish. My grandfather passed away this morning so my heart just wasn’t it. He’s in a better place.


----------



## CJ

Sorry for your loss bud.


----------



## Grizzly911

The Tater said:


> Leg day today. It was hard to finish. My grandfather passed away this morning so my heart just wasn’t it. He’s in a better place.



My condolences. You're grandfather must have been a healthy guy, my grandfather on dad's side passed away before I was born, he served in WW2, Airborn troop. The one on my mother's side passed away when I was about 6 or 7.


----------



## Long

The Tater said:


> Leg day today. It was hard to finish. My grandfather passed away this morning so my heart just wasn’t it. He’s in a better place.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jin

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Seeker

Sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## The Tater

Thank you. He was pretty healthy for 89 but had a stroke. It’s part of the cycle of life but it sucks.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps today. It felt really good and I loaded up pretty heavy.


----------



## The Tater

Some progress pics. I suck at taking pictures. I’m slimming up in the midsection which is good. Sunburned as hell...


----------



## Jin

That’s an interesting sun burn


----------



## The Tater

Another bench press and shoulder press day. Triceps and calves too.


----------



## Straight30weight

Nice work tater


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps with lots of pull ups, pull downs...no pull outs though. Happy Friday


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. My damn glutes are hurting more than anything else. That’s probably a good thing.


----------



## hulksmash

The Tater said:


> Leg day today. My damn glutes are hurting more than anything else. That’s probably a good thing.



You're good. Should signify your glutes activate more than your quads. If you see your quads are used too little, add in/do front squats. In case you're a bachelor:

*Growing your glutes is required if you want to do as many hot women as possible.* I get teased by my wife and females for having a bubble butt. You may end up the same lol!

*Women love a man's ass to be a full "C" shape from a side view.* It's your sign to them that says "I will **** you better than anyone else"! *Ugly women* may think different.

The only negative is clothing won't fit easily (same as guys saying "my quads are too big for pants" but *only gay guys like males with huge thighs*). The teasing from women is good and one way they get to say "I want to **** you" without being literal.



Your disclaimer: *Above is my results from my "have as many 1 night stands with as many hot women as possible" goal in a 2 year period.* Some of the "hot" women were posted and proven to be "hot". *Owning a "bubble butt" may not be important*, I have been considered attractive/"hot" since puberty.

UG members will claim this post is considered a "fact" by me. This post is my opinion. You get a disclaimer because UG members must be given one for only _my_ posts.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice progress, Tater. Now about that sunburn...


----------



## The Tater

Cardio day today. Ran 4 miles around my neighborhood.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. I’m doing push tomorrow and pull on wednesday before I take the rest of the week off.


----------



## The Tater

Lots of bench press and overhead presses today. My shoulders are screaming so I think I'll take a day off tomorrow and then re-group on Thursday morning with a Pull workout. I do mainly dumbbell presses to give me shoulders some help but today was a btch.


----------



## The Tater

Pull day. Worked my lats and back really hard. I decided to do a pre-exhaust on my biceps by supersetting seated drag curls and preacher curls. I followed that up with heavy hammers to get my forearms pumped. I followed that up with a superset of seated single arm cable rows and standing cable side raises. I got 3 sets each of lat pulldowns, wide grip and shoulder width grip. Finished with rack pulls and dumbbell rows. I did an hour of cardio last night so I didn’t do any today. Exhausted. My deadlift form is shit but I plan on devoting one day a week to getting that right so I can really incorporate deads into my routine with confidence. Watching lots of good vids on deadlift form. Any recommendations would be appreciated although I’ve searched and found some good stuff already.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. I’ve been traveling between Texas and Florida for work the past week so I haven’t been much. Still hitting it hard.


----------



## The Tater

Back day yesterday and chest day today. I’ll be traveling for the next two days so it looks like my rest days for this week are set. Leg day when I get back! Let’s go!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Went heavy weight on my squats, leg press and calves. It was good but my knee got tweaked a little. No worries just going to take it easy for a couple of days on the knees.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps. Deadlifts, rows, pull downs, pull ups, curls and finished with abs. No treadmill today.


----------



## The Tater

Squeezed in 20 minutes cardio, abs and calves this evening. Tomorrow is cardio day.


----------



## The Tater

Chest and triceps today. My back was bothering me from weighted crunches yesterday so rather than doing legs, I changed it up. Legs tomorrow. Squat city!


----------



## Jth375

Awesome stuff brother


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Lots of squats...some leg press but spent most of my time in the squat rack.


----------



## Jin

Atta boy Spud!


----------



## The Tater

Ran 5 miles in the neighborhood this evening. My wife hung with me for the first 3 miles which was nice. Her pace was around 9 minute miles and I typically run 11-12 minute miles so she wore me out. She’s still giving up that good good tonight....thinks she tricked a brotha...

118.5lbs today


----------



## The Tater

Cardio and abs this morning


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> 118.5lbs today


Might be time to stop dieting....


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight30weight said:


> Might be time to stop dieting....



My thoughts exactly


----------



## The Tater

I’m 5’10 and still have fat in my midsection, love handles and lower back. I was trying to get down to 200lbs by end of August and run a test cyp only cycle for 16 weeks. I gotta say that I feel good where I am at weight wise I just wish I was harder.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps today. It was a good workout. Hit the back from all angles and then finished with drag curls, overhead tricep extensions and preacher curls for a guido arm pump.


----------



## The Tater

1 hour cardio this evening


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> 1 hour cardio this evening


That’s it? The chick squirting liquids up her ass is doing 6. Don’t be a pussy tater, 6 hours of cardio and enemas daily!! You gotta get yourself ready for the trenemas!


----------



## The Tater

Straight30weight said:


> That’s it? The chick squirting liquids up her ass is doing 6. Don’t be a pussy tater, 6 hours of cardio and enemas daily!! You gotta get yourself ready for the trenemas!



Ha I’ll leave that crazy shit to her.


----------



## Gibsonator

The Tater said:


> Ha I’ll leave that crazy shit to her.



quit being such a puss tater


----------



## Jin

You’ll never amount to anything until you get Larry Wheels to administer Trenemas.


----------



## The Tater

Those Mormon kids always said that the poophole is the loophole.....maybe they were right?

cardio, calves and abs this morning.


----------



## Jin

Arabs and Mormons= Backdoor is the first option.


----------



## The Tater

Did an hour of cardio yesterday afternoon. This morning was a push workout. Lots of bench, dumbbell flys and cable crossovers. Really got the chest firing. Finished with 20 minutes of high intensity cardio. 

Today is a medium carb day for me. I will say that yesterday was tough as far as the diet part. I had 55 grams of carbs and was dragging ass. I did eat a lot of fats and had bbq last night for dinner but yesterday afternoons cardio session was a dumpster fire. I just cranked up the megadeth and suffered through it. I am committed to making 200lbs by August happen. I will do whatever it takes to get there, no excuses. I will quit being a pussy and whining about cardio now.


----------



## Long

The Tater said:


> Did an hour of cardio yesterday afternoon. This morning was a push workout. Lots of bench, dumbbell flys and cable crossovers. Really got the chest firing. Finished with 20 minutes of high intensity cardio.
> 
> Today is a medium carb day for me. I will say that yesterday was tough as far as the diet part. I had 55 grams of carbs and was dragging ass. I did eat a lot of fats and had bbq last night for dinner but yesterday afternoons cardio session was a dumpster fire. I just cranked up the megadeth and suffered through it. I am committed to making 200lbs by August happen. I will do whatever it takes to get there, no excuses. I will quit being a pussy and whining about cardio now.



Hard work man. You got this shit!


----------



## The Tater

Legs yesterday. Squat squat squat, leg press calf raises ran 3 miles.


----------



## TODAY

The Tater said:


> Legs yesterday. Squat squat squat, leg press calf raises ran 3 miles.


This sounds deeply unpleasant


----------



## The Tater

Finished back and biceps. Running another 5k this afternoon once it gets the hottest it will be today.

cardio cardio cardio Bro Bundy style


----------



## The Tater

Progress pics


----------



## Trump

For some reason I not even following this. So I am now. Keep up the good work


----------



## Gibsonator

yea man nice steady progress!!!


----------



## DreamChaser

Nice thread I enjoyed catching up and nice progress


----------



## Metalhead1

Great progress T. You're a madman running that much in the Georgia heat


----------



## The Tater

Chest and triceps this morning. Pushups, incline db press, decline bb press, db flys, cable flys, tricep pushdowns and overhead extensions. Finished with 100 roman chair crunches and 15 minutes of HIIT cardio on the bike. Went volume on this workout rather than heavy weight. Felt really good. 215lbs this morning. 

Cardio tonight, probably a 4 or 5 mile run/walk in the neighborhood since it is nice and hot out today!


----------



## Trump

Thats a goid workout that tater, keep hitting it brother 



The Tater said:


> Chest and triceps this morning. Pushups, incline db press, decline bb press, db flys, cable flys, tricep pushdowns and overhead extensions. Finished with 100 roman chair crunches and 15 minutes of HIIT cardio on the bike. Went volume on this workout rather than heavy weight. Felt really good. 215lbs this morning.
> 
> Cardio tonight, probably a 4 or 5 mile run/walk in the neighborhood since it is nice and hot out today!


----------



## The Tater

Cardio only day today. Ran 3 miles in the dark this morning (33 minutes) and doing a workout on the climber when I get home.


----------



## Trump

Reading your daily log is enough cardio for me. What’s your final goal tater? Any ideas



The Tater said:


> Cardio only day today. Ran 3 miles in the dark this morning (33 minutes) and doing a workout on the climber when I get home.


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> Reading your daily log is enough cardio for me. What’s your final goal tater? Any ideas



My immediate goal is to cut to 200lbs but maintain as much muscle through the process. After that, I want to run a blast of 500mg test cyp and hopefully gain 20lbs back in muscle. after that, I don't know. I may chase some strength goals. I can bench 225 for 5 reps right now and I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> My immediate goal is to cut to 200lbs but maintain as much muscle through the process. After that, I want to run a blast of 500mg test cyp and hopefully gain 20lbs back in muscle. after that, I don't know. I may chase some strength goals. I can bench 225 for 5 reps right now and I'm pretty proud of that.


As well you should be. That bench number will only go up from here.


----------



## Gibsonator

Taterz ur putting in the work and it's showing man, hell of a good job so far, cool to watch ur progress!


----------



## DF

Well done Tater Tot!


----------



## Trump

How close are you to 200lb your last weight recorded on here was 118lb I guessing that was a typo?



The Tater said:


> My immediate goal is to cut to 200lbs but maintain as much muscle through the process. After that, I want to run a blast of 500mg test cyp and hopefully gain 20lbs back in muscle. after that, I don't know. I may chase some strength goals. I can bench 225 for 5 reps right now and I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## Gibsonator

Trump said:


> How close are you to 200lb your last weight recorded on here was 118lb I guessing that was a typo?



he has benjamin button syndrome bro jeez be nice!


----------



## Trump

Ignore me just re read and your 215lb, you wanna get to 200lb by August. I not the best at reading comprehension


----------



## CJ

View attachment 8004


Says the guy who didn't even know his phone had a pic timer!


----------



## The Tater

I’m getting close to 200lbs. I was hoping to have it done by 31 Aug but it looks like it may be some time in September unless I just go keto or something. I’ve lost all of the easy weight and  Be hit a couple of plateaus since January. This shit takes discipline and I need to do better.

all that being said, leg day today. Lots of squats but I started with lying curls, extensions and hip thrusts. Transitioned to seated leg press for calf raises, then I hit the squat rack for 6 sets of 8 starting at 135 and going up to 345lbs. I went back to calf raises for 3 sets at 250, split squats in the smith machine 3 sets at 225lbs and finished with 4 sets of lying leg press 3 plates. Got home and walked downtown for 2.5 miles. I’m tired!


----------



## The Tater

Sunrise this morning while enjoying a walk


----------



## The Tater

Cardio today and yesterday. I was on the road this weekend.


----------



## Tiny

That’s a hell of a transformation in a few months

Keep it up Tater


----------



## The Tater

Chest and triceps today. Incline and decline db presses, no flat bench this time. Overhead tricep extensions and push downs superset with cable fly at different positions. Trying to get these man titties popping. Finished with two mile run downtown 

217lbs this morning.


----------



## The Tater

Tiny said:


> That’s a hell of a transformation in a few months
> 
> Keep it up Tater



Thanks Tiny!


----------



## The Tater

Back, biceps and cardio today, nothing fancy. 217.5lbs this morning.


----------



## Gibsonator

doesn't need to be fancy brother. you weighing yourself same time everyday? morning or evening? makes a big difference


----------



## The Tater

Yep, in the morning post workout and post dump typically.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Heavier weights less reps this session. Felt really good. I also did 30 minutes cardio but it was tough to finish. I'm beat.


----------



## Trump

But you finished, it’s them difficult workouts where you want to stop but finish that will make all the difference. Keep up the good work 



The Tater said:


> Leg day today. Heavier weights less reps this session. Felt really good. I also did 30 minutes cardio but it was tough to finish. I'm beat.


----------



## Gibsonator

i will take heavier weight/lower rep sets for squats any day over high volume. that shit is exhausting!!!! I do 1 of each per week. Cudos on you for still doing the cardio aftereards. I like your determination Tater!


----------



## The Tater

Shoulders arms and abs today. Taking tomorrow off.


----------



## The Tater

Did 4.5 miles cardio yesterday.

chest day today- lots of volume today on chest exercises. Tricep cable extensions and push downs. Hanging knee lifts to work the core and weighted crunches to failure 4 sets each.

217lbs today.


----------



## The Tater

217lbs this morning. Leg day consisted of lying hamstring curls 5 sets to failure at 95lbs, 8x5 back squats maxed out at 345lbs, seated leg press 6x12 250-325lbs, split squats 5 sets of 185-225 and then a maxed out set at 275lbs. Finished with abs and seated calf raises.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today consisted of 4 different varieties of cable rows and pull downs, dB rows, rack pulls, bent over bb rows, curls and pull-ups. Finished with 3 mile run.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day yesterday with some shoulder work. I'm trying to be more deliberate about spreading my shoulder work evenly on push and pull days although pull days seem to get most of the action.

Leg day today and it was awesome. I felt really good but I do have some issues with hip mobility. I really have to focus on locking my core and pushing my ass out to make sure my glutes are active. When I put a deliberate focus on it, everything is right and today was a good day...didn't even have to use my ak...

Back day tomorrow and then going to the beach for a week with basically bands/stretching, bodyweight and cardio every morning. Nothing like sunrise and beach cardio....


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Finished with dB rows until I felt my arms were about to fall off. See you all next week as I am taking a week off from social media. Peace


----------



## Trump

Enjoy your week tater, keep up the good work



The Tater said:


> Back day today. Finished with dB rows until I felt my arms were about to fall off. See you all next week as I am taking a week off from social media. Peace


----------



## simplesteve

Damn tater still killing it, nice too hear man.


----------



## Grizzly911

That's some good consistent work, Tater. Keep it up and get the mobility corrected when you can.


----------



## The Tater

Ran 5 miles at 12:00/mile pace. Leaving for the beach now. See you next week

213lbs this morning.


----------



## Metalhead1

Enjoy the vacation dude


----------



## The Tater

Alright, alright, alright...back from vacation. I did cardio 5 days out of the last 7 so I was active, just not lifting.

leg day today and it was good. My quads and glutes are mad at me. No pain, no gain.

215lbs this morning


----------



## The Tater

Chest and triceps today. Taking tomorrow off as I am dragging ass a little and work has me busy as ****.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps today. Pull-ups to start and then deadlifts, lat pull downs and seated cable rows. Db rows and curls. Finished with preacher curls and then 2.5 miles cardio. 216.9lbs this morning so I must be holding more water or something. Not gonna stress about it. Still a fatty but I’m trying to be real deliberate about tracking my progress. 

Currrent pic


----------



## CJ

"Get the Gimp" :32 (20):

JK, keep up the good work bud!


----------



## The Tater

Back biceps and abs today. I was going to the gym for chest but it seemed like everyone was in the way so I switched it up. Legs tomorrow and off on Monday


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Back biceps and abs today. I was going to the gym for chest but it seemed like everyone was in the way so I switched it up. Legs tomorrow and off on Monday



Confucius say: you are wise, like bamboo- strong and flexible.


----------



## The Tater

I woke up this morning feeling big af through the back. Mid back is starting to show and I know it will continue to improve as I drop fat. Taper is starting to look decent and once the stubborn back and love handle fat goes away, it will look damn good. This is hard work but it is starting to pay off. 215lbs this morning.

leg day was good today. I did less squats and more leg press this round. I did at least 120 reps of leg press finishing with some super slow descent pause reps and exploding at the bottom. I was doing this on squats and I’ve seen such a big improvement in strength in my glutes and ham strings so I thought I would incorporate the same technique on leg press. I could barely walk out of the gym so I know it was good. I know this is probably nothing new for a lot of you guys but I like experimenting and seeing what works for me. Trying new stuff. 

I cant wait to run a cycle after I get this shit sorted out and proper strength in my connective tissue. This will be good.


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> Confucius say: you are wise, like bamboo- strong and flexible.



Thanks Jin. I love back day almost as much as leg day. Legs do separate the men from the boys!


----------



## The Tater

Shoulders and cardio today. Did a side delt focus just because I haven’t really hit shoulders and sidedelts hard in a bit. Chest day in the morning.

216lbs this morning


----------



## The Tater

Chest day this morning. DB press incline, flat and decline bb press, dB flys, cable crossovers, machine chest press, pushups, 30 minutes cardio. Just cardio in the morning for an hour. 215lbs today.


----------



## NbleSavage

Stay on that grind, Tater. Making good progress.


----------



## The Tater

5 mile run this morning. Taking a day off from lifting.


----------



## Trump

5 mile run on your day off, I love it. Keep up the good work



The Tater said:


> 5 mile run this morning. Taking a day off from lifting.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day this morning. Started with lying curls and extensions 4x15 just getting the blood flowing. Leg press. 3x12 with 3 plates and then 3x10-failure with 4 plates. Smith machine split squats 185lbs 2x10 each leg and then 225lbs 3x10-failure per leg. Calf raises in the seated leg press machine 250lbs 4 sets of 12-15 reps squeezing and holding at the top. Finished with a 2 mile walk. Next leg session I plan on doing squats till I die. Looking forward to that.

i was short on time so I was kinda running through this workout. Definitely need A volume day.


----------



## CJ

I've been doing Smith Mach split squats recently, and they're no joke!


----------



## The Tater

CJ275 said:


> I've been doing Smith Mach split squats recently, and they're no joke!



No doubt they are harder than you think. I like that you can add some good weight in the bar and have a little help keeping it stabilized through the movement. I feel safer loading up 225 that way. Also doing some almost like a box squat pausing at the bottom is killer too. I think they are great for me.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Pitter patter let’s get at’er.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day and some abs. I did so many dumbbell presses today that it wasn’t funny. I feel really good. I feel like my chest is lagging compared to shoulders and arms.


----------



## DNW

Looking good brother. May want to redo your pic tho. Can still see your face somewhat


----------



## Long

The Tater said:


> Chest day and some abs. I did so many dumbbell presses today that it wasn’t funny. I feel really good. I feel like my chest is lagging compared to shoulders and arms.



Throw some heavy weight at it until it responds. For me lots of sets heavy bench in working sets of 3-5 reps combined with both cable and dumbbell flies is doing the trick.


----------



## TODAY

You're making awesome progress, dude!

Keep it up.


----------



## The Tater

30 minutes cardio, calf raises, leg extensions and leg curls. Nothing crazy on the extensions/curls just stretching everything out. Leg day tomorrow!


----------



## The Tater

Long said:


> Throw some heavy weight at it until it responds. For me lots of sets heavy bench in working sets of 3-5 reps combined with both cable and dumbbell flies is doing the trick.



That’s a good idea. I think I have not been pushing weight like I really need to. Being a little lazy but not realizing it while I was in the gym. That’s why the log is so useful. I finished with a giant drop set of dumbbell presses from 65lb down to 25lbers. I thought my arms were going to fall off. I’m definitely feeling it today so that’s great.


----------



## Long

The Tater said:


> That’s a good idea. I think I have not been pushing weight like I really need to. Being a little lazy but not realizing it while I was in the gym. That’s why the log is so useful. I finished with a giant drop set of dumbbell presses from 65lb down to 25lbers. I thought my arms were going to fall off. I’m definitely feeling it today so that’s great.



You will grow if you do more reps, more weight, or have a shorter break between sets than the last season. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Squat city, started and ended with curls and extensions.


----------



## Gibsonator

hey taterz, try this, give it some time and i think you will see some good chest development, worked good for me anyhow;
pre-exhaust your chest with cable flies, 3 sets of 20 reps with 3 different angles. So a total of 9 sets, or 180 reps. Use a weight you can feel but main focus is the stretch and getting a good contraction/squeeze each rep. Chest should be nice and pumped full of blood by the end of that.
After that go to your pressing and whatever else. You will lose some strength for your presses but it's all good, we aren't here to showoff, right? I do the same with side lateral raises before shoulder press.


----------



## The Tater

Gibsonator said:


> hey taterz, try this, give it some time and i think you will see some good chest development, worked good for me anyhow;
> pre-exhaust your chest with cable flies, 3 sets of 20 reps with 3 different angles. So a total of 9 sets, or 180 reps. Use a weight you can feel but main focus is the stretch and getting a good contraction/squeeze each rep. Chest should be nice and pumped full of blood by the end of that.
> After that go to your pressing and whatever else. You will lose some strength for your presses but it's all good, we aren't here to showoff, right? I do the same with side lateral raises before shoulder press.



thats a good idea. I usually finish with cables.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Lots of heavy dB rows, pull ups, pull downs and cable rows. Finished with some Romanian dB deadlifts to stretch my back out a bit. Also did 3 miles cardio in 32 minutes afterwards.


----------



## The Tater

Traveled for work on Thursday and Friday so only did cardio at the hotel gym. 

Chest day today. Hit it hard. Warmed up good and then hit some heavy incline bench press. Dumbbell pullovers, cable crossovers, tricep extensions and push downs as well as some calf raises because leg day is tomorrow and I like to train calves on a separate day. Finished with dropsets of dumbbell press and dumbbell flys. My front delta were toast and I honestly feel like they take over on a lot of exercises. 

Edit** I did incorporate cable crossovers low, mid and high and gave it hell. I was wayptcning a recent Seth ferocity video and I pretty much did my crossovers like he was suggesting. Chest was burning.

Leg day tomorrow. Leg press focus this round since it was squat city last leg day.


----------



## Gibsonator

It was a Seth Feroce vid that got me doing all the db side lateral sets/variations to pre exhaust before ohp. my delts have become much more round and full from doing that, and they look fukkin sickkk pumped up  to my surprise it really doesn't take away from my ohp that much, not enough that i would go back to pressing first anyways.


----------



## The Tater

1 hour cardio, 5 mile run this morning. Stiff as shit but loosened up


----------



## Long

The Tater said:


> 1 hour cardio, 5 mile run this morning. Stiff as shit but loosened up



I found through the years once I broke through that wall a mile or two in I could run all day. But it sucks until then.


----------



## The Tater

I forgot to log leg day yesterday. I did 100 work reps of squat variations and 100 work reps of leg press. I was on rubber bands after that.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today....row row row your back...

cardio tomorrow but I may hit chest. I’ll decide in the morning. I’m fueled for a lifting day tomorrow.


----------



## The Tater

Chest, abs and 3 mile run this morning.


----------



## Trump

Wonder what I would look like if I put as much effort I’m as you, your work ethic is very Impressive


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> Wonder what I would look like if I put as much effort I’m as you, your work ethic is very Impressive



You’d look like me.


----------



## Trump

Wait till Jan :32 (20):



Jin said:


> You’d look like me.


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> Wonder what I would look like if I put as much effort I’m as you, your work ethic is very Impressive



Thanks Trump! Some days I feel like the progress isn’t fast enough but I e got my eye on the brass ring now.


----------



## The Tater

Some progress pics. Fuk it. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Jin

Keep plugging away. You’re doing great brother.


----------



## Trump

Progress over time is more likely to be long term that anything quick brother. Just keep at it and you will get where you need to be



The Tater said:


> Thanks Trump! Some days I feel like the progress isn’t fast enough but I e got my eye on the brass ring now.


----------



## The Tater

3 miles cardio this morning and I plan on doing an afternoon session as well. Leg day tomorrow!


----------



## Gibsonator

you are a very handsome man tater


----------



## motown1002

That smile!!!   

Great job Tater!  Keep it up.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Lots of leg press and 2 mile walk.


----------



## The Tater

Yesterday was back day and did 2.5 mile run. I ran a 5k yesterday evening for the hell of it to end the day.

Today was chest day and did 4 miles in 45 minutes cardio.

trying to incorporate some more cardio as punishment.


----------



## Trump

Are you training for a marathon tater?? I like an iron man contest


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> Are you training for a marathon tater?? I like an iron man contest



No, I’m just doing cardio for the sake of heart health and burning more calories. I used to do half marathons and 10ks quite often. I was logging over 50 miles a week at one point but I’m not into that, just lean gains.


----------



## Trump

Keep it up bruv your doing a great job 



The Tater said:


> No, I’m just doing cardio for the sake of heart health and burning more calories. I used to do half marathons and 10ks quite often. I was logging over 50 miles a week at one point but I’m not into that, just lean gains.


----------



## tinymk

Great work brother.  Stay on task


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today with lots of volume. Going heavy next time


----------



## The Tater

4 miles cardio in an hour this evening.


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps this morning. Did 4 miles cardio this evening. Looking good and feeling good. None of my pants fit on my waist without cinching up the belt really tight so I am making progress. Undecided what I’m going to do tomorrow but probably a detailed shoulder workout with Arnold presses, lateral raises, standing barbell presses. 

Weight is currently 214lbs this evening. Forgot to weigh myself this morning.


----------



## The Tater

I did chest on Friday, legs yesterday and back today. Taking tomorrow off. Currently weigh 213lbs and eating 3050 calories.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio yesterday and took today off. I needed a full day off.


----------



## The Tater

Chest tris and calves today. Ran 3 miles in 30 minutes. 

Current weight is 215lbs. 


Ive changed up my diet a bit. I was doing a 40p/40c/20f macro split on 2800-3100 calories depending on what I was working on in the gym - PPL split. I’m now trying to be more consistent with total calories around 3k and playing around with carb cycling. I’m going to do this for 4 weeks and see how I respond. My goal was originally very weight loss focused but I’ve changed it up a bit to focus on lean gains. Yes I want to be 200lbs and ripped but I’m not in a hurry to get there and I think two weeks of straight keto would do it. I was really wanting to run a cycle of test cyp starting next month but I am holding off until January 1. I have no doubt that I will be at a great starting spot on January 1. 

My hope is I can recover a little better on gear. That is where I struggle currently. Leg day took 3 days to recover from which is annoying although I think that means I hit it hard too. I am very motivated and focused to have a productive fall/winter lifting season. 

Thanks for the encouragement from you guys following along. It means a lot.


----------



## Metalhead1

Great progress T. And yes, a test cycle will greatly aid in recovery. Keep it up brother.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio day. 5 mile run in an hour. Current weight 214lbs


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. 5x10 leg extension and lying curls superset, 5x10 split squats and back squats, 10x10 leg press, 3 sets to failure calf raises and 2.5 mile walk.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Finished with 2.5 miles cardio


----------



## Metalhead1

Putting in that work brother. Good stuff.


----------



## The Tater

Shoulder workout and some cardio. It’s been a couple weeks since I killed my delts.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio yesterday on keto was miserable but I didn’t die.

Chest day today and I went with a little heavier weights and 5 rep sets with more rest between. 

Current weight is 210lbs and i am doing g keto for the foreseeable future until I get under 200lbs. I plan on dialing carbs back up slowly and really only using them around my workouts. My protein is currently 280g target, with 25g of carbs and the rest in fat which is around 175g.

I suffered the first two days or so but I’m starting to get into the rhythm of it. Hydrating a lot and supplementing with Himalayan salt and pickles for electrolytes. This seems strange so we shall see.


----------



## Raider

Hey Tater, I just read from the beginning. It was like binge watching a show, lol! Great work my friend, keep it up and keep posting the progress. Awesome work!!


----------



## The Tater

Raider said:


> Hey Tater, I just read from the beginning. It was like binge watching a show, lol! Great work my friend, keep it up and keep posting the progress. Awesome work!!


 Thanks. Yeah it is an accountability piece for me. I figure someone will give me shit if I start falling off! Speaking of: leg day today. 15 rep sets on squat and leg press and preexhaust with curls and extensions. Hit calves too and then 2 mile cardio.

210lbs this morning. Keto day 5 I think...4 or 5


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Cardio this evening


----------



## The Tater

Shoulders abs and calves


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today followed by a 2 mile walk.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio yesterday, chest day today.


----------



## The Tater

Back day yesterday. Took today off


----------



## simplesteve

Keep rocking tater.


----------



## Straight30weight

When you going on, tater?


----------



## The Tater

Straight30weight said:


> When you going on, tater?



Probably around thanksgiving so I can pig out through the holidays. I’m 205 today and just jumped off the keto train this morning. I don’t see that as sustainable but a great tool to slim down for an event.


----------



## The Tater

Chest today. Killed it dead. Calves too. Finished with 1 hour cardio


----------



## The Tater

Legs this morning. Lots of leg press with a quad focus. I could barely do 25 minutes cardio afterwards.


----------



## The Tater

Shoulders and abs


----------



## Gibsonator

The Tater said:


> Delts and abs



fixed it for ya :32 (17):


----------



## The Tater

Gibsonator said:


> fixed it for ya :32 (17):



yep.....gotta round em out!


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps today. I was traveling the past couple days so I only squeezed in cardio. 

Quads are starting to show life. Leg day tomorrow. It takes a ton of volume for my legs to respond. Maybe I’m doing it wrong.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today. 1 hr cardio this evening


----------



## The Tater

Delta and traps yesterday 5 mile run this morning. No weights


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps. Heavy weight today.


----------



## The Tater

Legs this morning. 15-20 rep sets on everything. Working on outer quad sweep on leg press and overall development with squats.


----------



## The Tater

Chest, delts and triceps. Finished with an hour of cardio. Last workout for a week. Just cardio while I’m out traveling so I won’t be logging any of that. Current weight is 209lbs and I feel good


----------



## simplesteve

You should be about back now eh?


----------



## The Tater

Chest, triceps and calves yesterday. Back biceps and abs today. Tired as shit. Wasn’t really fueled well for either workout the past couple of days. Legs tomorrow and I plan on getting right today in preparation for that.


----------



## simplesteve

Get your head right and get back in the game tater, you got this.


----------



## Gibsonator

get him Steve!!! :32 (9):


----------



## The Tater

Legs today. 15-20 rep sets on squat and leg press. Lunges and step ups with kettlebells. Felt good. I switched up my warmup and did mainly hamstring and rear posterior chain stuff. I felt real solid in the squat rack and was not already gassed compared to the preexhaustion routine with curls and extensions. Ready for cardio later this evening to stretch it all out. Cheers and thanks!


----------



## The Tater

Delts and cardio. Front raises, side raises, chest supported raises for the rear delts. Held the negative for a two count. Standing shoulder presses. Threw in some shrugs as well. 1 hour run outside.


----------



## The Tater

1 hour cardio this morning. No weights today.


----------



## The Tater

Chest today.


----------



## Raider

Nice Tater! Keep it up buddy!!


----------



## DNW

Get it dude!  Puff that chest up like the beautiful peacock you are.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day this morning and I pushed it too far. I ate a small meal this morning and had a big carb heavy meal last night so I felt pretty good. I’ve gotten light headed several times usually on squats but today I straight up passed out with the bar on my shoulders. I woke up on the ground a split second later but it felt like an eternity had passed. Scared the shit out of me. I was not lifting heavy weight, just 3 plates but I was doing 20 rep sets trying to get in volume. Cardio only tomorrow.


----------



## Trump

Get yourself an intrawork out carb and protein drink, I mix a lemon protein with a scoop of carbs for leg day 



The Tater said:


> Leg day this morning and I pushed it too far. I ate a small meal this morning and had a big carb heavy meal last night so I felt pretty good. I’ve gotten light headed several times usually on squats but today I straight up passed out with the bar on my shoulders. I woke up on the ground a split second later but it felt like an eternity had passed. Scared the shit out of me. I was not lifting heavy weight, just 3 plates but I was doing 20 rep sets trying to get in volume. Cardio only tomorrow.


----------



## The Tater

Back biceps and cardio.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio yesterday. Chest and triceps today. Incline dumbbell presses, flat bench, cable flys, tricep pushdowns, dumbbell pullovers and some cardio.


----------



## The Tater

Legs today - calf raises and split squats on smith machine, leg press, hack squats, leg curls and extensions superset.  Finished with back extensions squeezing the glutes. Did 3.5 mile run this afternoon between rain showers.


----------



## CJ

The Tater said:


> ... split squats on smith machine.. .



These are brutal!!! Make my ass so sore:32 (20):


----------



## DNW

CJ275 said:


> These are brutal!!! Make my ass so sore:32 (20):



I can do that for you without the Smith machine


----------



## The Tater

Today was delts, upper traps and cardio.


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Today was delts, upper traps and cardio.



Which day do you work lower traps?


----------



## Raider

DNW said:


> I can do that for you without the Smith machine


Ouch!! I’ll stick with Yoga!


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> Which day do you work lower traps?


 Back day baby!


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Back day baby!


Oh. You mean lower-back-neck. Yes. Back day for that.


----------



## The Tater

Back day. Pull-ups, dB rows, lat pull downs, cable rows, preacher curls to finish. Cardio this evening for an hour.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day. Elbows are hurting so I’ll be taking a day or two off.


----------



## The Tater

Ran a 5k for cardio yesterday evening after work.

leg day today with 30 minutes stair climber.


----------



## Boogieman

The Tater said:


> Ran a 5k for cardio yesterday evening after work.
> 
> leg day today with 30 minutes stair climber.



Nice work Tater!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

putting in that work Tater, good shit brother!


----------



## Raider

Tater, sounds like you’ve been really putting in the time buddy!! Nice work!


----------



## The Tater

Cardio today. Chest in the morning.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today. All dumbbells except for some cable flys. Chest was really firing.


----------



## DEADlifter

Tater's on fire!
View attachment 8684


----------



## The Tater

5 miles cardio this evening.


----------



## Boogieman

Good work Tater!!!


----------



## The Tater

Back day this morning and 30 minutes cardio. I’m back up to 215lbs but I feel leaner. I feel real good to be honest with you. Ready to run a cycle soon.


----------



## Gibsonator

do you have a pic from when u started to now? that's the best way to see the change. we look at ourselves everyday so makes it impossible to notice the difference. keep up the good work taterz


----------



## The Tater

90 minutes cardio. No weights today


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job Tater!


----------



## The Tater

Delts, and 60 minutes cardio yesterday.

chest, triceps and 30 minutes cardio today. Stretched everything out afterwards with some glute ham raises. Leg day tomorrow!


----------



## Trump

Are we due an update pic yet tater?


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Volume and lighter weight. Pic coming up


----------



## The Tater




----------



## The Tater

I’m still a fatty but I’m down to a 36 pant which I have t worn since pre-marriage. Still have some work to do.


----------



## The Tater




----------



## Bro Bundy

good job just keep at it and dont stop


----------



## Gibsonator

making good steady progress dude! 
you put in the work and its showing.


----------



## DNW

Looking good bro.  Just one foot in front of the other and the shit WILL happen.


----------



## Trump

Good job tater now keep up the good work


----------



## The Tater

Yeah I just wish this shit happened overnight, ya know. It’s an every day grind tracking food and workouts but it is worthwhile and I’m not quitting now.

back day today and 2 miles cardio. Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## Straight30weight

Damn tater. It’s all starting to come together man.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good Job, bro.  Keep it up.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day this morning. Incline dB presses with dropsets and decline bb bench press, cable fly, tricep extensions and pushdowns, some glute ham raises and then 30 minutes cardio. 

Party on Wayne


----------



## The Tater

Legs today. I’ll get in the cardio this afternoon.


----------



## DEADlifter

The Tater said:


> Chest day this morning. Incline dB presses with dropsets and decline bb bench press, cable fly, tricep extensions and pushdowns, some glute ham raises and then 30 minutes cardio.
> 
> Party on Wayne



Party on Garth


----------



## The Tater

Delts and 60 minutes cardio


----------



## DF

Get it Tater Tot!


----------



## The Tater

Back bicep and cardio today.


----------



## The Tater

Chest, triceps and a 4 mile run this morning. Feeling real good. I started pinning my own trt/hcg this week. I was a little nervous about it but everything went smooth.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job, buddy!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day yesterday. Spent most of my time in the squat rack or doing glute ham raises. Did my typical curl/extension superset warmup. 

Shoulders abs and cardio today. Shoulder press, delt raises, crunches and 1 hr steady cardio.


----------



## CJ

The Tater said:


> I started pinning my own trt/hcg this week. I was a little nervous about it but everything went smooth.



Years later, and I still hesitate just before the needle hits the skin! :32 (18):


----------



## The Tater

Right? I’m looking forward to the next pin on Saturday


----------



## tinymk

Your doing great buddy! Keep it up


----------



## DNW

Nice job spud.  Keep killin it


----------



## Gibsonator

DNW said:


> Nice job spud.  Keep killin it



can we get a vote on changing taters handle to SpudLightyear?


----------



## DNW

Gibsonator said:


> can we get a vote on changing taters handle to SpudLightyear?



I can dig it


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today. Bench press bonanza. Felt great! Legs tomorrow


----------



## The Tater

2nd time pinning hcg and t cyp. Everything was good. I think I have it down.


----------



## DEADlifter

The Tater said:


> Chest day today. Bench press bonanza. Felt great! Legs tomorrow



GATA my man!


----------



## The Tater

Legs today. Volume was the name of the game. Hack squats, back squats, leg press, curls & extensions, glute ham raises and finished with 20 minutes cardio on bike.


----------



## CJ

The Tater said:


> Legs today. Volume was the name of the game. Hack squats, back squats, leg press, curls & extensions, glute ham raises and finished with 20 minutes cardio on bike.



Update... Tater's on bed rest for a week! :32 (20):


----------



## The Tater

Back yesterday and chest today. Cardio only tomorrow


----------



## The Tater

Ok I did delts, calves and then 60 minutes of cardio today. I’ve got to get back to tracking my calories again. I haven’t been logging my food so I started that again. Part of me wants to say feck it, bulking season. Part of me wants to stay diligent about not putting on fat.


----------



## The Tater

60 minutes cardio today. Legs tomorrow


----------



## Gibsonator

way to stay on top of your shit dude


----------



## The Tater

Gibsonator said:


> way to stay on top of your shit dude


Thanks Gibs!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day. Quad focus today. Going for a 3 mile walk now.


----------



## DEADlifter

The Tater said:


> Leg day. Quad focus today. Going for a 3 mile walk now.



Dude, you're tenacious!  Congrats on all your progress. GO DAWGS!


----------



## The Tater

Chest day yesterday and cardio only today.


----------



## Long

The Tater said:


> Chest day yesterday and cardio only today.



Keep digging deep!


----------



## The Tater

Leg update


----------



## Trump

Them shorts are amazing, you will never walk alone. Legs are looking top too


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> Them shorts are amazing, you will never walk alone. Legs are looking top too



Thanks Trump


----------



## DEADlifter

Looking good bro


----------



## The Tater

Leg day yesterday, shoulders today. Back tomorrow


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Lots of squats. Rest day yesterday. I needed it


----------



## The Tater

Back and biceps today. Finished with 60 minutes cardio. Ready for some turkey now!


----------



## Gibsonator

The Tater said:


> Back and biceps today. Finished with 60 minutes of jerking off a lot. Ready for some turkey now!



fixed it for ya :32 (17):


----------



## The Tater

Gibsonator said:


> fixed it for ya :32 (17):


 It still counts as cardio, right?


----------



## Gibsonator

The Tater said:


> It still counts as cardio, right?



you know it! :32 (19):


----------



## bigdog

The Tater said:


> It still counts as cardio, right?


it depends on intensity and longevity before it counts as cardio! :32 (18):


----------



## The Tater

Delts and cardio.


----------



## Gibsonator

The Tater said:


> Delts and "cardio".



you had me at delts


----------



## DEADlifter

Hell yea bro


----------



## ComeBacKid85

All the hard work is,and will continue to pay off. Keep getting those gaaaaaaaiiiiiinzzz!!! Spud Love !!! Haha


----------



## The Tater

Chest yesterday, cardio only today.


----------



## Gadawg

Good stuff


----------



## The Tater

Legs yesterday. Tweaked my knee a little so I took today off.


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Legs yesterday. Tweaked my knee a little so I took today off.



Wise man. 10char


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Volume, volume, volume.


----------



## The Tater

I’ve been lifting regularly just missed a few posts. Yesterday was leg day and today was a rest day. Party on wayne.


----------



## Gibsonator

Party on Garth


----------



## The Tater

Back, biceps and cardio. Row, row, row your back.


----------



## The Tater

Delts and cardio. I’m physically ready to run a cycle now but I’m still researching the nutrition side as far as calorie bump while on gear. Any suggestions there? Maintenance cals are currently 2400-2600 range. I was thinking about starting at 3200 cals and seeing what that does.


----------



## Trump

calories are dependent on goals not wether your on cycle or not. Wanna bulk add 500 to Maint, wanna cut deduct 500 from Maint. Then you can adjust from there



The Tater said:


> Delts and cardio. I’m physically ready to run a cycle now but I’m still researching the nutrition side as far as calorie bump while on gear. Any suggestions there? Maintenance cals are currently 2400-2600 range. I was thinking about starting at 3200 cals and seeing what that does.


----------



## The Tater

Legs today. Front squats, hack squats, leg press, leg curls and extensions, glute ham raises, seated calf raises, standing calf raises and 45 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> calories are dependent on goals not wether your on cycle or not. Wanna bulk add 500 to Maint, wanna cut deduct 500 from Maint. Then you can adjust from there



Yes my goal is to bulk and I wanted to make sure I was eating enough on cycle so I’m not wasting an opportunity. You only get one first cycle.


----------



## Trump

you will grow fine on 500 cal above maint, think its when you have a few cycles under your belt is when you need to push the cals further to get the weight gain required. Start at 500 and adjust if required



The Tater said:


> Yes my goal is to bulk and I wanted to make sure I was eating enough on cycle so I’m not wasting an opportunity. You only get one first cycle.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day is the best day. Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Rows, pulldowns...all that shiz


----------



## The Tater

Cardio yesterday and legs today. Less squats this time and more leg press variation.


----------



## Straight30weight

Still not on? I’m looking forward to your first cycle


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work Tater!!!!


----------



## The Tater

Straight30weight said:


> Still not on? I’m looking forward to your first cycle



Im trying to make it through the holidays at this point! I’d like to be a little more lean but I’m running out of patience


----------



## Straight30weight

Pin it to win it man. You’re ready, you got the knowledge, the support. You’ve put in the work, stick that ****er in your ass and never look back!


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Feeling good man. Im still a fatty but I’m proud of the progress so far. It’s a fawking grind some days but that’s what separates the men from the boys.


----------



## The Tater

Back home after a week of travel. Legs today. Felt real good. Mainly squat variations. Starting a 200mg/day dnp run tomorrow that will be 10-12 days.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Below is my dnp protocol and supplementation for the next 10-12 days:

200mg dnp
1000mg Vit C
1000mg fish oil
25mg diphenhydramine 
Multivitamin

I’ve got V8, Gatorade zero and pepto bismal on hand.

Let’s go!


----------



## bprice

Get it I am 41 and started at 30% bodyfat. Keep at it you are looking awesome


----------



## The Tater

Delts, traps, calves and cardio today. Day 2 of DNP. I’m not really feeling anything other than some lethargy but this is day three of super low carbs for me. It’s not enjoyable and I may end up doing cardio only on the back half of this DNP run if it gets real bad. I will up my carb intake a little as needed but I’m trying to avoid any sides.


----------



## Trump

day 4 you will feel a bit more heat, but sides will be minimal especially on low carb



The Tater said:


> Delts, traps, calves and cardio today. Day 2 of DNP. I’m not really feeling anything other than some lethargy but this is day three of super low carbs for me. It’s not enjoyable and I may end up doing cardio only on the back half of this DNP run if it gets real bad. I will up my carb intake a little as needed but I’m trying to avoid any sides.


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> day 4 you will feel a bit more heat, but sides will be minimal especially on low carb



I just started feeling a bit of a hot flash after lunch today. No sweating but definitely starting to feel some heat.


----------



## The Tater

Day 3 feeling no different. No gym today. Chest tomorrow.


----------



## metsfan4life

yeah on the low carb and DNP you're not going to feel too much of the heat/sides. youll likely feel a little more around when you eat once it gets running in the system. sweat wont be too bad unless you're just one who sweats like a gorilla on it


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today- cable fly warmups and pushups, incline dB press 5 working sets of 12 @ 65lbs, hammer strength chess press 4 sets of 12 @ 185lbs and drop set @ 115lbs, incline hammer strength chest press 6 sets of 8-12 @ 185lbs, dB fly 4 sets of 10-12 @ 35lbs, tricep pushdowns 3 sets to failure at 65lbs - finished with 15 minutes stair climber.

Day 4 of Dnp and I did feel a little sluggish this morning. I had 25-30 grams of carbs for the past 4 days now which is slowing me down too. Overall I feel good just a little warm after breakfast this morning.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Kicking some serious ass Tater! Keep it up! Spud Love brother. My dad is type 2 it makes things more challenging. That makes you stronger than most!!!:32 (1):


----------



## The Tater

1 hour cardio this morning. Day 5 dnp felt just fine, a little warmer than usual but nothing uncomfortable.


----------



## bigdog

Awesome work! Keep kicking ass!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. I was doing safety bar squats and farted so ****ing loud that the dudes across the way on bench press gave me a standing ovation. I wasn’t even embarrassed about it, I just said “my bad” and finished my set. Day 6 dnp and I did feel more tired than usual. I tried to get 8 hours of sleep but only got 6.


----------



## DEADlifter

Impressive bro.  How about this crazy weather down here, huh?


----------



## The Tater

DEADlifter said:


> Impressive bro.  How about this crazy weather down here, huh?



Yeah it’s 64 damn degrees this morning! I am getting ready for that line of storms to come through tomorrow. Wish it would return to winter.


----------



## The Tater

Another note regarding dnp for me, I can feel the water retention starting in my midsection and love handles. It doesn’t bother me but I’m curious to see how much more I retain for the next 4 days. My plan is to stop after day 10, give myself 10 days to lose the water and then start 500mg test cyp per week for 16 weeks. I’m ready to rock and roll. I’m really curious to see what the light dnp run does. Side effects have been pretty minimal but I have not been eating carbs hardly at all. I’ve got delts, calves, cardio tomorrow and back day on Sunday. Probably not posting over the weekend.


----------



## metsfan4life

The Tater said:


> Another note regarding dnp for me, I can feel the water retention starting in my midsection and love handles. It doesn’t bother me but I’m curious to see how much more I retain for the next 4 days. My plan is to stop after day 10, give myself 10 days to lose the water and then start 500mg test cyp per week for 16 weeks. I’m ready to rock and roll. I’m really curious to see what the light dnp run does. Side effects have been pretty minimal but I have not been eating carbs hardly at all. I’ve got delts, calves, cardio tomorrow and back day on Sunday. Probably not posting over the weekend.




good starting plan for the DNP 1st time, honestly. this should give you a general cycle protocol on how you react to the "standard" of it...10 days. but yes, water retention seems to hit some people more so than others. my 1st time running it, it was bad. times after that and at higher doses, didnt really notice the water retention but my weight would drop like a rock 1st 5-7 days and then it would steadily climb back up and i usually am heavier than i started after days 12+ but dont really show the water much. def interested to see how the 1st go around goes for ya.

stay safe down there! in the line of work I do, ive heard nothing but the storms coming thru and panic setting it.


----------



## The Tater

Major crash today after the gym. I’m also running pretty warm internal temp wise. Nothing crazy but this is the first day I’ve felt totally drained. Fueling up and will see what tomorrow holds. Cardio only tomorrow


----------



## metsfan4life

Yeah man it comes in hot! (Pun intended). When the lethargy hits you, it’s unbearable. Might get lucky and feel little droggy but usually it’s like dayum go to sleep. Some will take some caffeine pills to help if need be, just an option. Gotten any sugar cravings?


----------



## The Tater

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah man it comes in hot! (Pun intended). When the lethargy hits you, it’s unbearable. Might get lucky and feel little droggy but usually it’s like dayum go to sleep. Some will take some caffeine pills to help if need be, just an option. Gotten any sugar cravings?



Yeah it hits like a mother. I could barely drag my ass up the stairs to shower. Took a two hour nap and still slow. I refueled and made it through the day. The cardio this morning was no fun and I’m dragging more as$ than a wormy dog. I’ve got one more day and then it’s coasting off of it. Yeah I always have sugar cravings though.


----------



## Trump

48 hours approx after last dose you need fine again and start to feel normal again



The Tater said:


> Yeah it hits like a mother. I could barely drag my ass up the stairs to shower. Took a two hour nap and still slow. I refueled and made it through the day. The cardio this morning was no fun and I’m dragging more as$ than a wormy dog. I’ve got one more day and then it’s coasting off of it. Yeah I always have sugar cravings though.


----------



## The Tater

Last day of dnp which means last day of low carb! It was supposed to be leg day but I honestly didn’t have the fuel to do it so I hit chest as hard as I could. Rock on everybody!

this bloat is almost comical. I look like a cartoon


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. I went heavier than usual to mix it up. I’m ready to shed this water as I look pregnant. My wife was asking me if I’ve been overeating or something.


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Leg day today. I went heavier than usual to mix it up. I’m ready to shed this water as I look pregnant. My wife was asking me if I’ve been overeating or something.



I bet she’ll be pretty confused in a weeks time.


----------



## The Tater

Jin said:


> I bet she’ll be pretty confused in a weeks time.



Haha yeah I’ll have to come clean to her.


----------



## metsfan4life

The Tater said:


> Last day of dnp which means last day of low carb! It was supposed to be leg day but I honestly didn’t have the fuel to do it so I hit chest as hard as I could. Rock on everybody!
> 
> this bloat is almost comical. I look like a cartoon


lolz you're getting the fun end of the stick on the DNP run it seems. the carb cravings at the very end is what tells me to stop, and stop asap or youll just sit there and eat all the darn things you shouldnt and end up raising your heat and it sucks. but last day on, I'd still take the next day or so with a lower carb vs jumping high on the carbs...give the DNP time to rid out of the body, itll linger


----------



## The Tater

Delts, calves and cardio party-o


----------



## The Tater

Chest day is the best day. Incline DB presses, cable crossovers, floor press, cable flys, push ups galore, DB pullovers, hammer strength machine presses and glute ham raises. Cardio later today. 


RIP Jennerator. You were a sweet lady and always had something positive to say.


----------



## DEADlifter

Helluva workout brother.  Are you superseting your push-ups?


----------



## metsfan4life

How’s the coming off dnp coming? Took my last yesterday, accidentally took 1 extra and had Chinese —- looooooooong night lolz. Looks like the workouts are smooth as all, solid job man


----------



## The Tater

DEADlifter said:


> Helluva workout brother.  Are you superseting your push-ups?



Yeah I was doing those with almost every exercise today. Just trying to get that blood flow to the chest


----------



## The Tater

metsfan4life said:


> How’s the coming off dnp coming? Took my last yesterday, accidentally took 1 extra and had Chinese —- looooooooong night lolz. Looks like the workouts are smooth as all, solid job man



Yes it’s been smooth and I think on my next run I’ll be low carb for a week leading into it to try and get maximum effectiveness. I’m not sure where I’ll end up right now but I could tolerate more heat I was just being real careful. I may run 400mg last two days and see what happens. It’s all an experiment right just don’t be stupid. 

Workouts are back to full energy. I had a full tank today for the first time in a while.


----------



## metsfan4life

The Tater said:


> Yes it’s been smooth and I think on my next run I’ll be low carb for a week leading into it to try and get maximum effectiveness. I’m not sure where I’ll end up right now but I could tolerate more heat I was just being real careful. I may run 400mg last two days and see what happens. It’s all an experiment right just don’t be stupid.
> 
> Workouts are back to full energy. I had a full tank today for the first time in a while.




yeah that’s the main thing...get the 1st in the tank and learn how you do with the standard and how your body is going to take it. Can def hit the 400mg last few to see how it goes. It’s def manageable with a lower dose of carbs, if I ran moderately with carbs at 600 id hate myself. Typically oats and a sweet potato is my limit on it, add in residual from apples and such with veggies. Workouts coming back to full tank is great, you’ll feel great once it’s all out and leaned down and ready to make more progress. Ironically my workouts seems to not suffer unless I’m just on way too long (20+ at 600). Glad it’s going well man. Interested to see the end result once all flushed and back to normal


----------



## The Tater

Back day today felt really good. I’m still feeling bloated but I’m going to give it until Friday to check the scale.


----------



## The Tater

Leg progress


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today and it was volume. Inspired by a Seth feroce video I warmed up with supersets of curls and extensions. Hack squats 5x15 2 plates, leg press 8x15 3 plates, smith machine split squats 5x15 2 plates and finished with 3 sets to failure glute ham raises. It took me 20 minutes to get through leg press and it was brutal.


----------



## CJ

You're an animal!!!!!


----------



## The Tater

CJ275 said:


> You're an animal!!!!!



Whatever it takes to grow these motherfawkers I’m gonna do it. Plus I need to back squat 315lbs x 20 reps cuz I owe Jin and Trump a video. Motivation.


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Whatever it takes to grow these motherfawkers I’m gonna do it. Plus I need to back squat 315lbs x 20 reps cuz I owe Jin and Trump a video. Motivation.



Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Trump

What was the final DNP outcome??


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> What was the final DNP outcome??



He squatted 315 for a triple whilst on DNP.


----------



## Trump

i can just about squat for a shit on day 7 of dnp



Jin said:


> He squatted 315 for a triple whilst on DNP.


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> i can just about squat for a shit on day 7 of dnp



Im weighing myself in the morning but I still feel some bloat. I’m thinking I should be down at least 8lbs on a 10 day run.


----------



## DEADlifter

Tater, that is putting in work, bro!


----------



## Straight30weight

The Tater said:


> Im weighing myself in the morning but I still feel some bloat. I’m thinking I should be down at least 8lbs on a 10 day run.



I'm very interested in knowing what the 10 day run netted you as far as weight loss goes.


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today. 

Weighed in 210lbs down from 222lbs so that was 12lbs in 10 days. I ran 50g or less carbs through that period so that helped. This is pretty crazy shit. I honestly didn’t feel anything other than a little warmth until day 6 or so when the energy zap hit. Workouts were shit. I’m looking forward to another run post cycle. I was very conservative with the low carbs trying to avoid the heat sides.


----------



## Trump

12lb of pure fat, think that was same results as my first run. Amazing results buddy


----------



## CJ

The Tater said:


> Chest day today.
> 
> Weighed in 210lbs down from 222lbs so that was 12lbs in 10 days. I ran 50g or less carbs through that period so that helped. This is pretty crazy shit..



Any rough guesses on how much of the weight loss you believe was fat vs water/glycogen from being on very low carbs?

Or what was the weight rebound when you reintroduced carbohydrates? That could help clear the picture.


----------



## metsfan4life

The Tater said:


> Chest day today.
> 
> Weighed in 210lbs down from 222lbs so that was 12lbs in 10 days. I ran 50g or less carbs through that period so that helped. This is pretty crazy shit. I honestly didn’t feel anything other than a little warmth until day 6 or so when the energy zap hit. Workouts were shit. I’m looking forward to another run post cycle. I was very conservative with the low carbs trying to avoid the heat sides.



thats awesome Tater! 12lbs on your 1st run on the min of 200mg, killer. pretty much right on it. Its hard to judge while on the cycle b/c of the flux with everything going on in there, even some days coming off is questionable. and again, may not take the same time off to see complete results as from another cycle. lower carbs def help with the sides and by no means hinder the results. i tried that once... ONCE.... higher carbs than i usually go, avg same amount off with same mg/day and lenght.


----------



## Trump

I believe it’s mostly fat, he will still be holding water too. There will be a slight rebound but not much 



CJ275 said:


> Any rough guesses on how much of the weight loss you believe was fat vs water/glycogen from being on very low carbs?
> 
> Or what was the weight rebound when you reintroduced carbohydrates? That could help clear the picture.


----------



## The Tater

Trump said:


> I believe it’s mostly fat, he will still be holding water too. There will be a slight rebound but not much



Yeah I still feel a little bloated but it’s a lot better today. I’ll keep an eye on it over the next few days. I can’t say it’s pure fat but I gotta say I’m a believer at this point. Will definitely run this again.


----------



## CJ

That's some crazy voodoo potion!!! :32 (2):


----------



## The Tater

Back day yesterday and rested today. My wife bought one of those massage guns for me. That thing is fuggin awesome.


----------



## Boogieman

Tater what brand did you go with on the massage gun? Id like one of those!!! And hows the battery life?


----------



## Gibsonator

he got the Rabbit 3.0 from Adam&Eve


----------



## Trump

i prefer to shop at love honey, the strap ons hit the spot



Gibsonator said:


> he got the Rabbit 3.0 from Adam&Eve


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> he got the Rabbit 3.0 from Adam&Eve



Right on the butthole. Just the tip.


----------



## The Tater

Boogieman said:


> Tater what brand did you go with on the massage gun? Id like one of those!!! And hows the battery life?


 It’s a hypervolt by hyperice. Not sure about battery life but this thing is worth whatever my wife paid for it!


----------



## The Tater

Chest day today. Gained one pound back so far going back to 250g carbs a day. Still have a couple of ancillaries to get together for my cycle but looking at the calendar, I’ll be starting within the next two weeks pretty excited about that. I’ll probably log that elsewhere and cut this thread off. It’s been a hell of a good year for me and I appreciate all of the motivation. Some badass folks around here with lots of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Straight30weight

Amazing progress tater


----------



## Trump

I have enjoyed your log and your progress, can’t wait for the get massive log



The Tater said:


> Chest day today. Gained one pound back so far going back to 250g carbs a day. Still have a couple of ancillaries to get together for my cycle but looking at the calendar, I’ll be starting within the next two weeks pretty excited about that. I’ll probably log that elsewhere and cut this thread off. It’s been a hell of a good year for me and I appreciate all of the motivation. Some badass folks around here with lots of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Tinbeater36

Awesome log and awesome work man!  I read the whole thing over the past 2 days.  I had someone telling me to start a log so figured I should see what other's logs look like.  Very impressive!!!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today, back yesterday, and off day tomorrow. 

First cycle starts tommorow!
250/mg test cyp Monday and Thursday

Signing off. I appreciate all of you and thanks for following along!


----------



## Ragingmenace223

lol so funny....I c the same guy selling like 10 things. so how do u know what worked?...lol I'm in that boat I look great but I couldn't tell u what one  of the 7 things I take is doing the most...


----------



## The Tater

Ragingmenace223 said:


> lol so funny....I c the same guy selling like 10 things. so how do u know what worked?...lol I'm in that boat I look great but I couldn't tell u what one  of the 7 things I take is doing the most...



The supplements don’t do anything other than supplement what you may or may not be getting. 

It boils down to consistency in everything you do. Training, eating and rest. I know trt helped springboard me in the right direction but consistency has kept me going and the results will continue to come. There is no magic pill, magic diet or magic plan. Set the goals and be consistent in your approach of achieving them.


----------



## Grizzly911

Good leg progress coming along, Tater. How many calories are you aiming for daily right now on average?


----------



## The Tater

Currently 3000-3200 cals with 200g protein, minimum.


----------



## DEADlifter

I don't have the clearance to see your new journal.  Glad to hear you're still hitting it hard.


----------



## The Tater

With all of the negativity in the news and social media drama I will be using this log as an escape. IG and UG are my only social media accounts these days.

Alright alright alright, tomorrow is leg day and I’ll post up some current pics. I’ve been pretty steady at 5 days a week PPL split and throwing in some full body workouts to change things up. Let’s get it.


----------



## Trump

I be following dude


----------



## DEADlifter

Nice dude.  I'm following along.  Let's get it!


----------



## The Tater

Leg day in the books. Curls, extensions, hack squats, zerchers, leg press, lunges, reverse hyper. Currently I’m still chunky but getting there.


----------



## Jin

The Tater once told me he was squatting 315 more times than me. True story. He still owes me a video of an AMRAP 315 squat massacre. 


:32 (12):


----------



## The Tater

it’s coming!





Jin said:


> The Tater once told me he was squatting 315 more times than me. True story. He still owes me a video of an AMRAP 315 squat massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :32 (12):


----------



## The Tater

Back, biceps and calves today.

Started with calves today. Also did pull ups, pull downs, db rows, land mine rows, chest supported rows, db curls, machine preachers and finished with 21’s.


----------



## The Tater

Cardio and stretching today.


----------



## The Tater

I've been hitting the gym 3 on and 1 off for the past year. I'm looking into other training protocols but I get so much more volume on a PPL split that I don't want to change just yet. At some point I'm going to do a strength based program but I want to get to a better place first. 

Currently on 150mg test cyp per week for trt with no ai except as needed. Started 200mg dnp last night and plan to run for 14 days. Take a couple weeks off and run a second cycle of it. Augmenting dnp with vit c, zinc, Himalayan salt, vit e and plenty of electrolytes. 

Current weight 223lbs, blood work came back really good a couple of weeks ago. All of my markers were in a good spot.


----------



## creekrat

Have fun with the DNP.  It worked pretty well for me.  While on it carb timing can become important.  If I had very many carbs after lunch I would soak the sheets at night to the point where I started keeping a towel by my bed and a few times went ahead and took a shower when I woke up to pee and drink more water.  I ran the DNP for roughly 12 days to start and then came off for a week before going back on for another 2 weeks.  I did not retain as much water on the second round.

As far as your training, do what best works for you.  I'm running a 4 day, legs, back/bi, chest/shoulder/tri, iso(whatever I feel is lagging) and it ws worked fairly well for me.


----------



## The Tater

Already feeling the dnp. Time to bake a cake!


----------



## The Tater

Cardio today and sweated my ass off. The oven is turning up. Currently consuming 2600 cals a day. Taking 5mg yohimbine between meals as well. Had pasta and meatballs for dinner and chased that down with a Christmas tree snack cake. Time to sweat.


----------



## The Tater

Tested positive for Covid today so I’m cutting my Dnp run off a couple days short. I feel like I got ran over by a truck. Ain’t nothing but a peanut


----------



## CJ

Get well soon Spud!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn dude, sorry to hear!!! Get well soon!


----------



## Jin

Hopefully the COVID takes care of the weight the DNP would have dropped!

Kidding (not kidding?). 

Get well spud.


----------



## Trump

DNP kills covid, fact of the week


----------



## The Tater

This covid has been rough. I ended up spending two days in the hospital for chest pains and inability to breathe. I am doing much better but still feeling very fatigued. I plan to get back to training very slowly so probably starting a full body, see what I can handle routine for a bit. **** me, this has been a tough couple weeks but I’m like a bad penny. I just keep turning up!


----------



## The Tater

I’m down to 212lbs between 12 days of dnp and covid.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Glad you made it over the hump with Covid man! Hope you can get back on track soon.


----------



## The Tater

Did push day on Wednesday, legs on Thursday, and pull day today. Getting back into the swing of it with lower volume until I am back to 100%. Tomorrow will be shoulders calves and some cardio. Let’s gooooo.


----------



## Tiny

The Tater said:


> Did push day on Wednesday, legs on Thursday, and pull day today. Getting back into the swing of it with lower volume until I am back to 100%. Tomorrow will be shoulders calves and some cardio. Let’s gooooo.



Covid doesn't count as dieting Taters

Keep it up. Every lb of fat that drops the next one is jussst a bit easier. Get down to sub 15% bf and your metab will be firing on all cylinders. It's in sight dude


----------



## The Tater

Back day today and legs tomorrow. 

Physique update: still nothing like Ronnie Coleman

carry on


----------



## The Tater

Funny story, I yaked all over some dudes gym bag this morning. Straight up projectile vomited 5 feet. It wasn’t a lot but damn I haven’t done that in a while. Too much preworkout unsettled my stomach. I should have just stuck to my caffeine pill but I took two scoops of NO explode. Dude was salty and I was very apologetic. I can’t blame him. Rock on man, let’s go Friday!


----------



## CJ

The Tater said:


> Funny story, I yaked all over some dudes gym bag this morning. Straight up projectile vomited 5 feet. It wasn’t a lot but damn I haven’t done that in a while. Too much preworkout unsettled my stomach. I should have just stuck to my caffeine pill but I took two scoops of NO explode. Dude was salty and I was very apologetic. I can’t blame him. Rock on man, let’s go Friday!



So what kind of bag are you buying him? :32 (20):


----------



## creekrat

The first time I read that I read "yanked" and thought you had some weird gym fetish


----------



## The Tater

No, I’m not buying him a new bag but I did clean it up. It only got on the outside. My weird gym fetish is 4:30am workouts


----------



## DEADlifter

Damn Tater.  Me shitting my pants, you yacking.  We're putting in work.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> Damn Tater.  Me shitting my pants, you yacking.  We're putting in work.



Or..,...,,you are both getting old:32 (6):


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> Or..,...,,you are both getting old:32 (6):



Well, yeah.  There is that to consider also.


----------



## Boogieman

Damn dude, I haven't done that since highschool...working out, drank a shake and barfed all over the gym...no one was very impressed...they were also a bit pissed since everyone had to go run laps the rest of the day while the janitor cleaned it up. I was so embarrassed, haven't done it since knock on wood!


----------



## Tiny

The Tater said:


> Funny story, I yaked all over some dudes gym bag this morning...I took two scoops of NO explode



Bullshit false advertising and on a side note, you must have had a good 1.5 seconds to aim dik

I imagine having the morning gym exhaustion and just saying meh **** it, it'll go where it goes...


----------



## The Tater

Yah the yak came outta nowhere!

in other news today was chest day. Incline and decline dB presses, got a good tricep pump prior to hitting presses. Machine flys, dB pullovers, lying cable crossovers, ended up doing 24 working sets when it was all said and done. More volume than I intended but I just had a lot of energy this morning.


----------



## The Tater

Back day today. Row to grow! Let’s goooooo!


----------



## creekrat

I hit shoulders this morning and it was definitely a good one. Go get you some tater


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Front squats 4x10 at 135, safety bar squats 1x8 at 315, 4x5 at 405 and almost died. Lying curls to failure with bands for the last two sets. Finished with supersets of leg extensions and reverse hypers. 

Im going to video my squats on my next leg day and get some feedback. I feel like I control the weight going down but I may be dropping it in the hole to fast.


----------



## DEADlifter

Sometimes I drop it in the hole too fast.  Mrs. DL fusses at me.


----------



## CJ

If you think you drop too fast, either pause at the bottom, or do 1+1/2 Squats. That'll fix it.


----------



## The Tater

Feeling that test pump. It took a couple weeks but it’s here. Best feeling ever. It’s gainz o’clock.


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Feeling that test pump. It took a couple weeks but it’s here. Best feeling ever. It’s gainz o’clock.



Wheres my 315 AMRAP skwaaat video?


----------



## Tiny

Straight30weight said:


> Nice work tater. You’ll be jacked and tan in no time



Can we get a double time on the tan part tho? Tater looking a little undercooked

Shoulders got beefy dude, keep that shit up. All those muskulls require kcal at rest so your resting met rate is increasing daily. Keep the snowball buildin


----------



## The Tater

Still working hard just not posting much. I’ve been traveling a lot but I’ve got gym memberships in three different states so it works for me.


----------



## The Tater

I’m up to 228lbs as of this morning. Feeling a little puffy and full but overall everything is going well. Still training 3 on and 1 off PPL split. It’s all good in my hood.


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> I’m up to 228lbs as of this morning. Feeling a little puffy and full but overall everything is going well. Still training 3 on and 1 off PPL split. It’s all good in my hood.



oh shit bro. You gain 10 more pounds in the next two months and we’re going to weigh the same.

then the 315 for reps competition will be fair!


----------



## The Tater

Fortunate for me, I’m shorter too.



Jin said:


> oh shit bro. You gain 10 more pounds in the next two months and we’re going to weigh the same.
> 
> then the 315 for reps competition will be fair!


----------



## Jin

The Tater said:


> Fortunate for me, I’m shorter too.


Hahaha. He’s getting cocky!


----------



## The Tater

Man with hand in pocket, feel cocky all day. ~ Confucius 



Jin said:


> Hahaha. He’s getting cocky!


----------



## DamienBerger

If you want to lose weight, try adipex or meridia. It suppresses hunger and you will not crave unnecessary empty calories. You can buy Adipex Genericum or yeduc plus sibutramine on our website www erectslim com


----------



## CJ

DamienBerger said:


> If you want to lose weight, try adipex or meridia. It suppresses hunger and you will not crave unnecessary empty calories. You can buy Adipex Genericum or yeduc plus sibutramine on our website www erectslim com



Go away. Nobody here will buy your junk.


----------



## PZT

Im here for the adipex lol


----------

